# Neighbor that won't cut his grass...and all idiot neighbor posts rolled up into one



## BPR (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm looking for suggestions.  It has been long overdue for my neighbor to cut his grass.  I think it is time to make a point.  Lets hear some suggestions or stories that you have.  He has 2 teenage kids that could easily cut the grass, they just choose not to.


----------



## Mel (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe his lawn mower is broke.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

note the word his grass meaning it belongs to him


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 11, 2008)

Put an anonymous letter in his mailbox?


----------



## germag (Jul 11, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> just extend your yard and cut some of his when you cut yours.
> maybe he will take the hint.



That's probably what I would do.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 11, 2008)

I am gonna try to get around to it tomorrow, BPR, if it doesn't rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2008)

Leave it alone. He might have quail nestin` in the yard.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 11, 2008)

Cut some crops circles


----------



## SFC_AL (Jul 11, 2008)

he is trying to hide those two cars in his yard?


----------



## BPR (Jul 11, 2008)

Mel said:


> Maybe his lawn mower is broke.



No this happens much too frequently for that.  And to make matters even better, the kids will ride the lawn mower up the street to go to the neighbors house.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2008)

Why do you care?  Glad you don't live near me.  I cut mine when I can not find the boat in the yard.

That's why I live in the country.  Now my buddy, MICK, up the road has a yard boy to keep his cut.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 11, 2008)

thank the good Lord I live back in the woods.....


----------



## mickbear (Jul 11, 2008)

throw a hand full of change ($0.01's, $0.05's & $0.10's) out in his yard then say "dang i bet i found $25.00 in change mowing grass in the edge of my yard --heck i bet these yards are full of money"


----------



## BPR (Jul 11, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> just extend your yard and cut some of his when you cut yours.
> maybe he will take the hint.



I tried that.  He never took the hint.  I'm not one to get too worried about his grass, but its probably been 5 or 6 weeks since he cut it.  

And to add to it, he has had some grafitti spray painted on his driveway for more than 6 months now.  I just got off the phone with the Marshall and they said that if it was over 18 inches then they could do something about it.  Its more like 36 inches.  

Its the same neighbor that let a brush fire get out of control and come into my yard a couple of years ago.  It caught fire to some vines an scorched a couple of trees pretty bad.  He never did come talk to me about that.  I had to ask him about it.


----------



## FireDoc (Jul 11, 2008)

I had a neighbor that did the same thing. I just came out and asked them, "hey man, you trying to grow it thick then cut it back later?". Then I asked him if he didn't mind not to grow it so thick. And I'd cut it for him if his lawnmower was broke. 

The next day his yard was cut. Just come out and ask neighbors stuff. Don't beat around the bush. Be bold, be brash.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jul 11, 2008)

get some water ballons and fill them with some used motor oil. 
throw them all over the yard... 
wait a couple of days.. 
no grass to be seen


lol


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 11, 2008)

how about you dont worry about your neighbors yard.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 11, 2008)

My mower was broke one time....my grass had gotten tall while it was in the shop being repaired.  I came home from work and my grass was cut.  I didn't have neighbors.  I never did find out who mowed my grass.  It kinda made me mad.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 11, 2008)

Randy said:


> Why do you care?



Because it's an eyesore. Why not have tarps for roofing instead of shingles, or just leave the paint falling off the house.

It brings down the value of everyones home when there's one that is in disrepair.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2008)

There`s not but a few of us that live on our road. The only thing  my few neighbors ask of me, is maybe some fresh garden produce, or will Klem or me please get rid of a snake or varmint on their premises. We gladly oblige.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 11, 2008)

*yard*

IT'S A SHAME THERE SEEMS TO BE ONE OF THESE TENANTS IN JUST ABOUT EVERY NEIGHBORHOOD-I HATE IT FOR YA IF IT WERE ME I WOULD GET SEVERAL OTHER NEIGHBORS INVOLVED.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Why not have tarps for roofing instead of shingles, or just leave the paint falling off the house..



So you know where I live.  I am thinking about changing the tarp color to match the peeling paint though.


----------



## magnumrecovery (Jul 11, 2008)

Round up and a boom sprayer.....

Should do the trick...


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 11, 2008)

I personally like my yard cut and trim and try to keep it that way.. and I live out in the country where if it did get out of hand, you'd think it was just part of the field... 

The thing with your neighbor, you may not know the whole story... they could be sick, injured, broke lawnmower, etc...

In short, if it bothers ya that bad, build a privacy fence...


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 11, 2008)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> how about you dont worry about your neighbors yard.



dumb comment, jmo
if you live in a nice neighbor hood, your neighbors house, yard and how they keep it up effects property values. tall grass and unkept yards are magnets for bugs, rats, snakes and so on. if my neigbor did not keep up his place ( and i was in a neighborhood) i would have something to say!
this would be where a neighborhood association is good! there are times an association is not good. if you have one contact them and see if they will handle it. there is also a county agency that deals with this kind of stuff, if it creates an unsafe living environment, i believe.

BPR, sorry you have to live next to someone with such a lazy non carring family that they don't care to keep their home up. hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 11, 2008)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> dumb comment, jmo
> if you live in a nice neighbor hood, your neighbors house, yard and how they keep it up effects property values. tall grass and unkept yards are magnets for bugs, rats, snakes and so on. if my neigbor did not keep up his place ( and i was in a neighborhood) i would have something to say!
> this would be where a neighborhood association is good! there are times an association is not good. if you have one contact them and see if they will handle it. there is also a county agency that deals with this kind of stuff, if it creates an unsafe living environment, i believe.
> 
> BPR, sorry you have to live next to someone with such a lazy non carring family that they don't care to keep their home up. hope it all works out for you.


It's obvious he don't live in such a neighborhood with tight restrictions because he said the guy has had graffiti on his driveway for 6 months now...


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 11, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> It's obvious he don't live in such a neighborhood with tight restrictions because he said the guy has had graffiti on his driveway for 6 months now...



no, that means maybe no one is enforcing them. it could be something thats in the subdivisions covenants as well, but not likley. maybe he can see about starting a neighborhood association.  granted if you were on some property and not in a subdivision this might not be as big a deal. see, we have and association in my neighborhood... and all the yards are nice, helps property values, its nice for the kids, easy to sell a house. kind of hard to sell a home when no one wants to live next to your eyesore of a neighbor.  for anyone saying for him to not worry about it. you will change your mind if you end up in a situation where you can't even sell your home because of your neighbor.


----------



## GonePhishn (Jul 11, 2008)

If you have a Home Owners Assn, I would say start with them. If not, it would be worth it to just go chat with him...be polite but direct...thats my $0.02


----------



## DCOMP54 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Glystar Plus,*

MIX THIS WITH A LITTLE DIESEL AND A SLIGHTLY HIGH PRESSURE SPRAYER AND OVER THE FENCE IT GOES.  WILL KILL ANYTHING GREEN. Make sure you walk down the street and get as far into the yard as possible. or write his name in the grass , like _eeing in the snow type thing.

Naa, If you have a city or county Trash control monitor give them a call. YOU ARE GETTING RATS ????????? Coming off his property onto yours, right!
Bad thing for you, health problems with that, you know! 
Keep calling till they show up.
In some instances they will  charge him and then have someone come in ,cut the yard and send him the bill.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 11, 2008)

I would just offer to cut it for him............... kill em with kindness.


----------



## tinytim (Jul 11, 2008)

You asked a direct question here and your were expecting a direct answer.  You got a bunch to choose from.  

Be direct with your neighbor, but be polite and find out why he's not cutting his grass.  Ask to help him out, if he refuses your help, then you a few comment on here you can use.

Now, that's my 2 cents!


----------



## BPR (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I have been surprised by the amount of responses.  Some of you have some passion around cutting or not cutting your grass.  

I live in a small subdivision of about 20 homes.  We all have yards of 3/4 to an acre.  There is no strict HOA, which I don't want because I am not the type to worry with someone having a trailer in their yard or whatever silly rule is being broken.  But I also want some sort of standard in the event that I ever want to sell my house.  

I have not spoken with him lately, but I have spoken with him numerous times in the past and I just don't think that he gets it.  He is a nice guy, but just isn't a good neighbor.  

We'll see what happens with the Marshall's office.  If that doesn't work then maybe I will try some of these ideas.  

I was thinking about staking off a goat in his yard.


----------



## mickbear (Jul 11, 2008)

Randy said:


> Why do you care?  Glad you don't live near me.  I cut mine when I can not find the boat in the yard.
> 
> That's why I live in the country.  Now my buddy, MICK, up the road has a yard boy to keep his cut.


those were the good times, sad to say but "she who must be obayed" has said that i will again be a slave to our yard.oh, such trying times these are.dang near killed me the first time i had to mow grass in three years!! wholy smokes "she who must be obayed" said "it can't be that hard, man-up will ya!!!" as i was begging her to call 911 then she she said "just think about that ice cold coors light goose-neck sitting in that ice chest" CNN showed up wanting to know what that cloud of dust was as i finished up


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 11, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I would just offer to cut it for him............... kill em with kindness.


  

That would work once and then he'd expect you to keep it cut! 

Great idea though!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm dern proud I dont have to live in a subdivision... The move ins would probably cry about everything I do lol.... My grass aint been cut in a month.I believe I'll turn the horses in on it.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 11, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm dern proud I dont have to live in a subdivision... The move ins would probably cry about everything I do lol.... My grass aint been cut in a month.I believe I'll turn the horses in on it.


I threatened to plow up the yard and plant it in winter wheat/rye.... during the winter the deer will keep it mowed down and in the summer, cut it once and it's dead...


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 11, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> just extend your yard and cut some of his when you cut yours.
> maybe he will take the hint.



I used to do that to my neighbor when I lived near Atlanta and it did work


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 11, 2008)

secondseason said:


> My mower was broke one time....my grass had gotten tall while it was in the shop being repaired.  I came home from work and my grass was cut.  I didn't have neighbors.  I never did find out who mowed my grass.  It kinda made me mad.



Maybe they knew your mower was broken


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2008)

I`d just as soon have a swept yard anyway.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> It's obvious he don't live in such a neighborhood with tight restrictions because he said the guy has had graffiti on his driveway for 6 months now...


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 11, 2008)

Its his, I reckon he can do what he wants with it.  People need to worry about their own buisness.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 11, 2008)

Pretty easy from some of the posts to figure out those who care less about property values.


----------



## Xzuatl (Jul 11, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Because it's an eyesore. Why not have tarps for roofing instead of shingles, or just leave the paint falling off the house.
> 
> It brings down the value of everyones home when there's one that is in disrepair.



And when you keep a nice yard, it raises his property value and thus his property taxes. Maybe he is getting revenge?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 11, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> I threatened to plow up the yard and plant it in winter wheat/rye.... during the winter the deer will keep it mowed down and in the summer, cut it once and it's dead...


Bad thing is I got one of those big zero turn mowers.. We cut most of my yard for hay anyhow..


----------



## He Who Hunts (Jul 11, 2008)

I've had the same thing happen. I had a neighbor (in a rental house) who never cut his grass and had garbage strung throughout the yard (literally, fast food wrappers and other household trash) and when he finally mowed his yard he threw two golf balls with the mower and put holes in my vinyl siding and never even acknowledged he'd done it. 

It's the drawback of living in a subdivision because it is their property and you don't have any control. Individual property rights are one thing that makes America great, but to me it goes beyond that. It's about pride and respect for your neighbors. I've had a broken mower before, but I took pride in my yard and borrowed one because I was embarassed my yard looked so bad. Now, if I lived in the country I wouldn't worry about it so much. Just an opinion.


----------



## Corey (Jul 11, 2008)

This is what I would do, tell him you are trying to make some 
extra cash for the summer. Tell him you will cut his grass for 
30 bucks or so. End your problem and extra cash. 

If he says no then he might get the hint. 

Win/Win


----------



## Buck (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like a pretty typical yard for Chrokee County to me...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 11, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> In short, if it bothers ya that bad, build a privacy fence...


 
That didn't matter in the last community I was in.  The homeowners association would snoop on anyones property and fine them for the 2nd offence...  and we're not talking eyesore offense, either.  I had 2 seperate times where I just couldn't get to cutting it on the 3rd week and it wasn't bad (very dry last summer, so no reason to cut weekly like the 'rules' said !!). 
No-one but snoopy neighbors could see it unless they went on our property, and our association must have done that b/c we were hit with the fine .  We are sooo glad we're outta that subdivision! 

Now, if we're talking _*'community eyesore'*_, then, yes, do something about it.  But my experience is just a warning to beware of the "Homeowners Associations from H-ott Place!!!"


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 11, 2008)

If this is getting you this upset, just cut it. 
Thats what Im hoping for.


----------



## BPR (Jul 11, 2008)

toddboucher said:


> If this is getting you this upset, just cut it.
> Thats what Im hoping for.



I'm more inclined to stake a goat out in your front yard during the night than to cut it for you.


----------



## 12gamag (Jul 11, 2008)

His yard. His property. If he wants the grass go grow ten feet tall that is his right.......bottom line

I know I sure wouldnt want somebody lookin at my yard and tellin me I need to cut the grass or I need to do this or that......


Thank God I live in the sticks!!!


----------



## Buzz (Jul 11, 2008)

12gamag said:


> Thank God I live in the sticks!!!



I'll second that notion.


----------



## patchestc (Jul 11, 2008)

when u live in a nice neighborhood, a reasonable person 
understands there is a level of courtesy owed to ones neighbors.
I don't blame BPR for being upset.  Maybe offer to help if he
will get out and mow too.  I would leave legal remedies as
a last resort.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jul 11, 2008)

Like 12gamag says, his grass let him alone to grow it as tall as he wants to, as long as its the legal kind that is.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 11, 2008)

*Feel Your Pain*

I feel your pain.

It's not good when you have lazy bums for neighbors.

But, I'm gonna say what I know he will probably say.... just mind your own business.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 11, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Its his, I reckon he can do what he wants with it.  People need to worry about their own buisness.



if it effects my property values, my families saftey, heatlh and well being, and in general a neighborhood eye sore... i make it my business


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 11, 2008)

I expect complaints like that from my neighbors too once they finally build all those fancy $200k houses in front of me.    Probably get even more when I start spreading chicken litter.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 11, 2008)

$200k is fancy?   I suppose it's all a matter of perception.    Maybe you'll be lucky and they will never build.   Quite a few builders have folded their tents.


----------



## contender* (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya'll got grass?????


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 11, 2008)

Buzz said:


> $200k is fancy?   I suppose it's all a matter of perception.    Maybe you'll be lucky and they will never build.   Quite a few builders have folded their tents.



In my area, a $200k to $250k house on 1 acre lots is pretty steep.  Funny how people are happy stacked on top of people like that.  I like my space.

BPR, are you in a subdivision?  Have you though about going to the other neighbors?


----------



## BPR (Jul 11, 2008)

*Pics*

As requested pics.  

It started to storm, so I didn't walk over to get a pic of the driveway.  I couldn't post it on Woody's anyway.  

EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND CENSOR - IF YOU CAN'T POST IT, DON'T TYPE IT IN A WAY THAT CAN BE UNDERSTOOD - PRETTY SIMPLE

My bad mods.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 11, 2008)

Shoot, I thought you said that was overgrown?   They are just letting it seed out.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe you should go over and paint "CUT YOUR DANG GRASS" on his driveway
Seriously, when it starts effecting YOUR propery value, then it becomes YOUR business. That's exactly what I'd say to him too. Tell him his shoddy yard is hurting the value of your yard. I garantee you I wouldn't put up with it.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2008)

BPR said:


> I just got off the phone with the Marshall and they said that if it was over 18 inches then they could do something about it.  Its more like 36 inches.



I've never heard of an ordinance allowing 18" in a residential. Most are 8".  Bug the Marshall until the squeaky wheel theory kicks in.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2008)

*Heee-heee*



GA DAWG said:


> I'm dern proud I dont have to live in a subdivision... The move ins would probably cry about everything I do lol.... My grass aint been cut in a month.I believe I'll turn the horses in on it.





Gawd I love livin in the country!  
here's proof that horses DO work! 








[/IMG]


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Jul 11, 2008)

BPR said:


> I'm looking for suggestions.  It has been long overdue for my neighbor to cut his grass.  I think it is time to make a point.  Lets hear some suggestions or stories that you have.  He has 2 teenage kids that could easily cut the grass, they just choose not to.



Cut it for him.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 11, 2008)

*$200k*



DYI hunting said:


> I expect complaints like that from my neighbors too once they finally build all those fancy $200k houses in front of me.    Probably get even more when I start spreading chicken litter.



  $200,000 for a house won't get you much.  You're living in a dream world.  Anything "fancy" is going to cost you at least $300K.


----------



## grim (Jul 11, 2008)

I had a neighbor like that.  When we went to sell our house, you could see the potential buyers look at his yard and house with a disdainful eye before they ever set foot in our house.

I never did, but other neighbors called code enforcement on them for a number of violations, including an in ground pool that they let go so bad, there were 20 ft trees growing out of the deep end.  They had fines and leins against their house growing daily.  By the time we moved out, they were over $25,000 and still no action.

I feel for ya bro.  I truly think this neighbor caused me to lose money on the sale of my house.


----------



## cape buffalo (Jul 11, 2008)

Just make up a sign and put sanford and son on it and stick it in thier yard..


----------



## grim (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the crop circles suggestion best.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 11, 2008)

I can see from both points of view. but if it bothers you that his grass is so overgrown, politely talk to him about it and maybe ask him to cut it or offer to cut it. i dont really see what the debate it. i definitely wouldnt put "oil" or "round up" on there like some people said.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 11, 2008)

This just must be a city and subdivision problem?  I have never looked at my neighbor's house and thought I needed to do something to get them to cut their grass.


----------



## BPR (Jul 11, 2008)

jamie.brett.sr said:


> Cut it for him.



Look at that stuff.  My push mower doesn't stand a chance in that stuff.


----------



## BPR (Jul 11, 2008)

cape buffalo said:


> Just make up a sign and put sanford and son on it and stick it in thier yard..



I thought about a big sign in my yard pointing to his.  

Maybe honk to remind my neighbor to cut his grass?

or

Goat needed for yard maintenance.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2008)

BPR said:


> Look at that stuff.  My push mower doesn't stand a chance in that stuff.



Put a sign up that says:

Illegal Immigrant Landscape School....Free Lessons!


----------



## BPR (Jul 11, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> This just must be a city and subdivision problem?  I have never looked at my neighbor's house and thought I needed to do something to get them to cut their grass.



Let me help you out.  If you yard looks like the pictures above, then your neighbors think that you need to cut your grass.


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 11, 2008)

dawg2 said:


>




Add some more graffiti to his driveway saying "MOW IT!"

Actually if he was the kind of neighbor that just asking him what was up wouldn't work, I'd go to the county.  Some counties, if its bad enough will mow it for him and send him a bill, others just start issuing fines.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 11, 2008)

BPR said:


> Let me help you out.  If you yard looks like the pictures above, then your neighbors think that you need to cut your grass.



  I keep mine cut pretty short, might let the back go every so often a little high.  I let the pasture get a little on the wild side a lot just because it is so expensive to bush hog with current fuel prices.  But out in the country, there is a lot of farms with overgrown pastures to harvest hay and folks that don't have the time to cut grass as often as they should.  Which I have 9 acres 

Now if I lived on top of my neighbor it would be a different story though.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jul 11, 2008)

That aint Grass, Thats hay.I'd Wait Till Dark and set It on Fire.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 11, 2008)

Well when you start to sell your house , then tell the guy to cut it.  Until then, its his property, he can stack hay in his yard if he wants to.
He may be lazy. Not much you can do about that.
Just as long as he isnt breaking some sort of law.
I am guilty at letting my yard get thick at times.  I guess thats the redneck in me.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 11, 2008)

Aright, I got the front yard done, will work on the rest tomorrow.


----------



## whitworth (Jul 11, 2008)

*How many cows does he have,*

that you want him to get rid of?


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 11, 2008)

Round up !


----------



## Heathen (Jul 11, 2008)

Funny how some on here see it as a mind your own buisness type thing. Well just be glad you aren't my neighbors cause I have and will call the marshall once it hits 18" and you have not cut your grass. Tall grass attracts rats believe me I know from experience old neighbor who moved after about a year of me calling the code enforcement half a dozen times or so. Funny how the grass was cut within a week of the marshalls visit. Had a problem with the neighbor across the street who left a car parked on the road in front of their house and my driveway after a month and a half of it sitting there and not being drove guess what? I called the marshall he came out marked the car to see if it was being driven after three days of it sitting there it magically disappeared one day. I hate a person who has no more respect for their belongings as to not take care of it. I guess my daddy brought me up differently than some folks.


----------



## deedly (Jul 11, 2008)

I see several replies for posion to kill you r neighbors grass, but I have to wonder how the people who are telling you to do this would act if they caught someone in their yard killing their grass, regardless if it had been mowed or not. Fact is, if there is no ordinance to control the situation, it is his grass and he can grow a bumper crop if he wants to. If there is an ordinace, then you need to make sure to contact the "enforcer" and have them take care of it.   Round-up could equal jail time, or worse.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd put the chicken litter on his yard so it would grow really fast. Then everytime he didn't cut it, do it again!

Seriously, if it is creating an unsafe environment then force his hand legally. If not, let it go! Everbody has at least one family of "Ziffles" living near by to keep up the entertainment.


----------



## shoot870p (Jul 11, 2008)

In short, if it bothers ya that bad, build a privacy fence

or better yet BUY HIM OUT then you run the place as you want it until someone else gets a kink in their tail and wants it a little neater or better landscapping or...

Who was settled there first- you or him?
If him then you may have had a warning of what to expect. If I buy next to a hog farm then I can not ( in my mind) really fuss about the smell.
just my rant.


----------



## Back2class (Jul 11, 2008)

When you make enough money to buy his house too then you can decide how to keep the grass next door. Untill then mind your own. If you were trying to sell then you would have a leg to stand on asking him to mow. (I am sorry but it being a hazzard is a joke) Right now it is just you trying to tell another man to keep his property styled in a way that you perfer. That makes you a much worse neighbor than him if you bother him. Take the high ground...respect his property rights and freedom. You have freedom to move of you do not like it. I hate neighbors and this petty stuff, thats why I moved to the country. I feel bad for the fools that have built $700,000 houses next to my acerage if they are like you. I already had it out with one parking on my property. I told him if I had a problem with him again I would find and drag an old doublewide right along the property line. He almost made a $100,000 mistake.
Best mind your own.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 11, 2008)

12gamag said:


> His yard. His property. If he wants the grass go grow ten feet tall that is his right.......bottom line
> 
> I know I sure wouldnt want somebody lookin at my yard and tellin me I need to cut the grass or I need to do this or that......
> 
> ...



So what do you plan to do with your GED when you go back and get it?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm sympathetic to people who have to put up with white (or other) trash that have to ruin what should be a decent if not great neighborhood.   Even you.

See how this goes - cut his yard diagonally starting from your side.  "Run out of gas" halfway through.  Your yard looks good, some of his does too, neighbors see you do this and you get high-fives from them.  But he still looks like a lazy idiot and this could impart some shame.


----------



## dirtroad (Jul 12, 2008)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm sympathetic to people who have to put up with white (or other) trash ********s that have to ruin what should be a decent if not great neighborhood.   Even you.
> 
> See how this goes - cut his yard diagonally starting from your side.  "Run out of gas" halfway through.  Your yard looks good, some of his does too, neighbors see you do this and you get high-fives from them.  But he still looks like a lazy idiot and this could impart some shame.



Thats a David Allen Coe quote is'nt it?


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 12, 2008)

Heathen said:


> Funny how some on here see it as a mind your own buisness type thing. Well just be glad you aren't my neighbors cause I have and will call the marshall once it hits 18" and you have not cut your grass. Tall grass attracts rats believe me I know from experience old neighbor who moved after about a year of me calling the code enforcement half a dozen times or so. Funny how the grass was cut within a week of the marshalls visit. Had a problem with the neighbor across the street who left a car parked on the road in front of their house and my driveway after a month and a half of it sitting there and not being drove guess what? I called the marshall he came out marked the car to see if it was being driven after three days of it sitting there it magically disappeared one day. I hate a person who has no more respect for their belongings as to not take care of it. I guess my daddy brought me up differently than some folks.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 12, 2008)

Heathen said:


> I hate a person who has no more respect for their belongings as to not take care of it. I guess my daddy brought me up differently than some folks.



I don't care if somebody doesn't take care of their belongings.  That's entirely their problem.  That changes though when it creates an eyesore, health hazard, detriment to property values, or navigational hazard (abandoned sailboats anchored up in the waterways in Savannah is a good example).  

I think we're on the same page here though.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 12, 2008)

Seems that this disagreement is growing even more heated.  Y'all play nice and keep it clean.


----------



## LadyGunner (Jul 12, 2008)

I never thought cutting grass would make a good debate  

there's a home in my neighborhood - thats been abandoned for at least 2 yrs now. I think its part of a nasty divorce - back taxes etc...  Anyway, there's suppose to be a gazebo in the front yard some place.  Its disappeared into the grass/weeds/brush.  i'm glad its not near my street - I can only imagine the rats & other trash hiding within the mess.  

when the red roofing sign disappears thats when I would start getting upset.  

agreed that it does reflect on the property values - especially in a sub division

We cut the neighbors front lawn on a  few occasions but we knew her situation - she was grateful.   that weekend she baked for us


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 12, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Pretty easy from some of the posts to figure out those who care less about property values.




almost amazes me that folks dont care about their property values anymore than than this...course those that are saying "who cares etc etc" are those that WILL take a hit on the resale or value of their own personal houses...either because their own personal yard and house needs massive attention or because their neighbor's does and they have always "minded their own business"



DYI hunting said:


> This just must be a city and subdivision problem?  I have never looked at my neighbor's house and thought I needed to do something to get them to cut their grass.


  you will one day when you list your property for sale and your realtor tells you that it WILL COST YOU money because your neighbors house or yard is an eye sore and a potential reason for a buyer to buy down the street and not at your house.

one thing to remember when a buyer is looking for a house...they can only control what is on the land they buy, so if the neighbors house looks like a shack when they look at your house then you will either have issues with low ball offers or no offers...ESPECIALLY in today's market.





the only time your neighbors yard or house does not matter is when you have something that is so unique that someone cant find it elsewhere or when yours is so incredibly desirable that everyone is drooling over it and MUST buy it.  

does not matter if you are in a neighborhood, big city, or in the sticks...if you can see your neighbors house from your house (or even potentially on the drive in) and they do not at least take some pride, it WILL HURT YOUR VALUE.

after listing and selling houses for more years than I care to remember it never ceases to amaze me how people just dont care...UNTIL I HAVE TO TELL THEM WHY THEIR HOUSE OR LAND WONT SELL OR WHY IT WILL SELL FOR WAYYYYYY LESS THAN WHAT THEY WANT OR THINK ITS WORTH


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 12, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm dern proud I dont have to live in a subdivision... The move ins would probably cry about everything I do lol.... My grass aint been cut in a month.I believe I'll turn the horses in on it.



I turn the horses out every afternoon and put them back in the pasture right before I go to sleep.  And I too, thank God I do not live anywhere near any neighbors, I love living back in the woods  

I love this thread... Sorry, I gotta put this in here, watch it, fits perfect 

http://www.cmt.com/videos/montgomery-gentry/164472/what-do-ya-think-about-that.jhtml


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hunter922 said:


> Round up !


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 12, 2008)

Heathen said:


> Funny how some on here see it as a mind your own buisness type thing. Well just be glad you aren't my neighbors cause I have and will call the marshall once it hits 18" and you have not cut your grass. Tall grass attracts rats believe me I know from experience old neighbor who moved after about a year of me calling the code enforcement half a dozen times or so. Funny how the grass was cut within a week of the marshalls visit. Had a problem with the neighbor across the street who left a car parked on the road in front of their house and my driveway after a month and a half of it sitting there and not being drove guess what? I called the marshall he came out marked the car to see if it was being driven after three days of it sitting there it magically disappeared one day. I hate a person who has no more respect for their belongings as to not take care of it. I guess my daddy brought me up differently than some folks.
> 
> You do your thang, and I'll do mine....Montgomery Gentry



I think you should change your signature line, something just isn't adding up


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 12, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I think you should change your signature line, something just isn't adding up


 

That all goes out the window when it comes to money though...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 12, 2008)

I aint got but 1 neighbor close enough to me to see my yard and then they would need binoculars!! Let them complain and see if they are not looking for a new place to live cause we own their home to !!!!!! We do keep the front 30 or 40 mowed for hay but dang the kudzu is taking over the fence line!! I sure hope it dont offend any of these outta towners ....


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 12, 2008)

Heathen said:


> Funny how some on here see it as a mind your own buisness type thing. Well just be glad you aren't my neighbors cause I have and will call the marshall once it hits 18" and you have not cut your grass. Tall grass attracts rats believe me I know from experience old neighbor who moved after about a year of me calling the code enforcement half a dozen times or so. Funny how the grass was cut within a week of the marshalls visit. Had a problem with the neighbor across the street who left a car parked on the road in front of their house and my driveway after a month and a half of it sitting there and not being drove guess what? I called the marshall he came out marked the car to see if it was being driven after three days of it sitting there it magically disappeared one day. I hate a person who has no more respect for their belongings as to not take care of it. I guess my daddy brought me up differently than some folks.



HOA's and neighbors like you are the exact reason that I don't and never will live in a subdivision.  Right now, I have 2 vehicles, 3 utility trailers, 2 campers, and a boat in my yard.  I also have 20+ trailer loads of firewood that I've been working through, splitting and stacking since April.  I've also got a pile of salvaged treated lumber scraps beside my driveway that I may or may not use when I build my sister a porch in a few weeks.  I've also got a partial load of scrap metal waiting until I get a full load.  Right now, there's an old washer, AC unit, microwave, workout machine, and a pile of cast iron pipe within sight of the road.  I keep my grass cut because I like the way it looks, but I don't have a problem with clutter.  It's my yard, and I'll put anything in it that I dang well please.

That said, my neighbor's lot is abandoned.  I started cutting it 4 years ago when I cut mine.  It takes me all of about 45 minutes extra, and it makes my yard look better.  The owner saw me out there cutting it one day and stopped and thanked me.  He wrote me a check for $350 for keeping it cut the rest of that year.  He's paid me $350 a year every year since.  Counting this year (not paid yet, but sure he will), that's $1400 extra I've made for just doing a good deed.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 12, 2008)

secondseason said:


> My mower was broke one time....my grass had gotten tall while it was in the shop being repaired.  I came home from work and my grass was cut.  I didn't have neighbors.  I never did find out who mowed my grass.  It kinda made me mad.



Wow. Why would an act of kindness make anyone mad?

I love some of these replies. Some people obviously have no pride in their place.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 12, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> HOA's and neighbors like you are the exact reason that I don't and never will live in a subdivision.  Right now, I have 2 vehicles, 3 utility trailers, 2 campers, and a boat in my yard.  I also have 20+ trailer loads of firewood that I've been working through, splitting and stacking since April.  I've also got a pile of salvaged treated lumber scraps beside my driveway that I may or may not use when I build my sister a porch in a few weeks.  I've also got a partial load of scrap metal waiting until I get a full load.  Right now, there's an old washer, AC unit, microwave, workout machine, and a pile of cast iron pipe within sight of the road.  I keep my grass cut because I like the way it looks, but I don't have a problem with clutter.  It's my yard, and I'll put anything in it that I dang well please.
> 
> That said, my neighbor's lot is abandoned.  I started cutting it 4 years ago when I cut mine.  It takes me all of about 45 minutes extra, and it makes my yard look better.  The owner saw me out there cutting it one day and stopped and thanked me.  He wrote me a check for $350 for keeping it cut the rest of that year.  He's paid me $350 a year every year since.  Counting this year (not paid yet, but sure he will), that's $1400 extra I've made for just doing a good deed.


----------



## Sixes (Jul 12, 2008)

Good fences make good neighbors


----------



## knifemaker (Jul 12, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> I expect complaints like that from my neighbors too once they finally build all those fancy $200k houses in front of me.    Probably get even more when I start spreading chicken litter.



200k,--sounds like they're moving doublewides in. Don't you have some covenant to prevent them from doing it?--


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 12, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I love some of these replies. Some people obviously have no pride in their place.



Maybe it isn't that they don't have pride in their place, but that they resent a neighbor who doesn't mind his own business. The property owner pays the mortgage, pays the taxes and has the right to mow the grass when they see fit.... unless there are ordinances saying otherwise. Just because I'm glad I don't have neighbors and love living in the woods doesn't mean I don't take pride in what I have  I don't want messy or nosy neighbors


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2008)

Mighty nice place Boots! What river is that? And will it float a 16 foot aluminum boat?


----------



## BradM (Jul 12, 2008)

You can see who remembers the 50's and who acts like 16 year olds. Back then citizens cut the grass on Saturday, went to church on Sunday and took pride in the neighborhoods. Now punk parents let their kids run the streets all night, say "I don't haf ta cut my grass if I don't wanna" and you have to use laws like code enforcement because being neighborly and asking politely isn't going to get it done. People have no respect for themselves and their neighbors. My opinion of woodyites just went way down reading this thread. If you live out in the country, then you shouldn't throw your opinions at suburb dwellers. If you live in the suburbs, your neighbors affect your property values! It is an accumulative effect. You may not sell your house for 5 years but when you do, all the homes that sold for less will bring your value down. Glad I don't live next to woodies members. Come to think of it, maybe that guy next door that doesn't cut his grass is.


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 12, 2008)

if it gets to out of hand then call the county they will send him a notice that he has x number of days to do it or they will start sending him huge fines.


----------



## knifemaker (Jul 12, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Maybe it isn't that they don't have pride in their place, but that they resent a neighbor who doesn't mind his own business. The property owner pays the mortgage, pays the taxes and has the right to mow the grass when they see fit.... unless there are ordinances saying otherwise. Just because I'm glad I don't have neighbors and love living in the woods doesn't mean I don't take pride in what I have  I don't want messy or nosy neighbors



Nice yard, what do you use to smooth the surface of the river?


----------



## BradM (Jul 12, 2008)

I wonder if I bought 500 acres next to one of the rural people who thought we are being nosy and applied for a zoning variance, what would happen. Do you think they would want to know if I had contracted with the government to store nuclear waste, or left over gas bombs. If I was going to open a hog processing plant, I think the law suits would fly. 
   They'd be afraid the property values would fall, yet that isn't being nosy, HMMMMM.
   But if we ask a neighbor to cut the grass so home prices don't drop, we are being nosy neighbors.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 12, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Maybe it isn't that they don't have pride in their place, but that they resent a neighbor who doesn't mind his own business. The property owner pays the mortgage, pays the taxes and has the right to mow the grass when they see fit.... unless there are ordinances saying otherwise. Just because I'm glad I don't have neighbors and love living in the woods doesn't mean I don't take pride in what I have  I don't want messy or nosy neighbors



Well, I obviously wasn't referring to you then, was I?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 12, 2008)

All my neighbors know that if they are offended by the hight of my grass, they are welcome to come over and cut it.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jul 12, 2008)

where in cherokee do you live??? I know a few people who don't cut thier grass and was just wondering where you were??


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 12, 2008)

knifemaker said:


> Nice yard, what do you use to smooth the surface of the river?



Tranquility, that is why I live in the woods


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 12, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> where in cherokee do you live??? I know a few people who don't cut thier grass and was just wondering where you were??


Remmie?  You been slippin' on your chores????


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jul 12, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Remmie?  You been slippin' on your chores????



yeah, but i did just cut the grass


----------



## jrry (Jul 12, 2008)

If there is a law or ordinance against it do something.  If you have a relationship with the people talk to them.  If you don't know them take a sack of tomatoes or something and introduce yourself.  Bet anything there is a good reason for the eye sore yard.  Get to know them, are they good people or do they use the property for other reasons than raising a family?


----------



## knifemaker (Jul 12, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Tranquility, that is why I live in the woods



I live in the woods myself, got a little gurgling creek. Tranquility works here too. Excellent answer.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 12, 2008)

Awright, now somebody check the statistics on all these responses.  Divide them out by the poster's state and city of residence or maybe more importantly where they were raised.

That should be interesting to see.


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

I had the same problem trying to sell my house in Cherokee 4 years ago.  I went up to the neighbors front door and offered the guy $100.00 to keep his yard cut until my house sold. I figured it was money well spent, $100.00 is nothing when it comes to the over all value of a real estate transaction.  I think it must have shamed him into action because no sooner had I left then he sent his teenage sons to cleaning his place up. 

The answer to this problem if you aren't moving is Leland Cypress trees on the property line.  In a few short years they'll screen the view of your neighbors eyesore out completely.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 12, 2008)

greers57 said:


> Awright, now somebody check the statistics on all these responses.  Divide them out by the poster's state and city of residence or maybe more importantly where they were raised.
> 
> That should be interesting to see.



I think the common census would be those who live in the country on 4 plus acres don't worry as much about neighbor's grass.  Those city and subdivision dwellers on less than 2 acres would be more irked by a sloppy neighbor.


----------



## Goose 15 (Jul 12, 2008)

Call the county Marshall,file a complaint,they will leave a note on his door without "telling on you" then if he doesn't cut it,he'll get a fine,don't respond then,they will be like Enterprise car rental,"they'll pick you up.


----------



## dixie (Jul 12, 2008)

load a sprayer up with bleach and write "please cut me" on his lawn with it in BIG letters


----------



## Heathen (Jul 13, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I think you should change your signature line, something just isn't adding up


Well when it is affecting me or my family that is a different story. Especially when I am being over run with rats from their yeard.


Handgunner said:


> That all goes out the window when it comes to money though...


Exactly D some folks just don't have a clue.


Dead Eye Eddy said:


> HOA's and neighbors like you are the exact reason that I don't and never will live in a subdivision.  Right now, I have 2 vehicles, 3 utility trailers, 2 campers, and a boat in my yard.  I also have 20+ trailer loads of firewood that I've been working through, splitting and stacking since April.  I've also got a pile of salvaged treated lumber scraps beside my driveway that I may or may not use when I build my sister a porch in a few weeks.  I've also got a partial load of scrap metal waiting until I get a full load.  Right now, there's an old washer, AC unit, microwave, workout machine, and a pile of cast iron pipe within sight of the road.  I keep my grass cut because I like the way it looks, but I don't have a problem with clutter.  It's my yard, and I'll put anything in it that I dang well please.


Well I to am glad you are not my neighbor. Not that I would have a problem with your trailers and equipment, however the junk would have to go. I have cut the grass over there for the year and ahalf it was empty before it sold, so at this point I expect the neighbor to take care of it just like all the other neighbors I have do.


BradM said:


> You can see who remembers the 50's and who acts like 16 year olds. Back then citizens cut the grass on Saturday, went to church on Sunday and took pride in the neighborhoods. Now punk parents let their kids run the streets all night, say "I don't haf ta cut my grass if I don't wanna" and you have to use laws like code enforcement because being neighborly and asking politely isn't going to get it done. People have no respect for themselves and their neighbors. My opinion of woodyites just went way down reading this thread. If you live out in the country, then you shouldn't throw your opinions at suburb dwellers. If you live in the suburbs, your neighbors affect your property values! It is an accumulative effect. You may not sell your house for 5 years but when you do, all the homes that sold for less will bring your value down. Glad I don't live next to woodies members. Come to think of it, maybe that guy next door that doesn't cut his grass is.



Great post we think alot like. I can't believe how some of these folks view life. My daddy raised me better than that.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Jul 13, 2008)

Privacy fence


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 13, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Mighty nice place Boots! What river is that? And will it float a 16 foot aluminum boat?



Thank you Nick  That is the Withlacoochee and in the spring when its up it will float a 17' Bass Tracker, but right now you would have to drag a 12' jon boat in some places


----------



## 12gamag (Jul 13, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> HOA's and neighbors like you are the exact reason that I don't and never will live in a subdivision.  Right now, I have 2 vehicles, 3 utility trailers, 2 campers, and a boat in my yard.  I also have 20+ trailer loads of firewood that I've been working through, splitting and stacking since April.  I've also got a pile of salvaged treated lumber scraps beside my driveway that I may or may not use when I build my sister a porch in a few weeks.  I've also got a partial load of scrap metal waiting until I get a full load.  Right now, there's an old washer, AC unit, microwave, workout machine, and a pile of cast iron pipe within sight of the road.  I keep my grass cut because I like the way it looks, but I don't have a problem with clutter.  It's my yard, and I'll put anything in it that I dang well please.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## K80 (Jul 13, 2008)

Heathen said:


> Well I to am glad you are not my neighbor. Not that I would have a problem with your trailers and equipment, however the junk would have to go.



 He said it is going to go, as soon as he gets a full load.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive always kept my grass mowed,but if i decide to stop it woudnt be a good idea for anyone to come over and tell me to do it.As long as i pay the taxes ill keep my place to satisfy my own likes.


----------



## BPR (Jul 14, 2008)

Update:

No grass was cut over the weekend and right now, I'm waiting to see what comes of the call to the Marshall's office.  Any suggestions on how long I should wait before calling them back?  

And the best part is that yesterday I was outside grilling some chicken and I saw something moving up the hill behind his house.  I watched and it was a couple of racoons that have apparently made a home in some of the debri behind his house.  They were small, so I'm guessing that there is a family of them living in his junk.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 14, 2008)

I say be a good neighbor and cut it for him. At least thats how it works in my neck of the woods. 


Now I know why I dont live in a neighbor hood. I was over at my brother in laws last week, letters on the mailboxes telling them what days to cut grass and what days to do this and that and so forth..................

I asked him who the heck pays the house payments, him or the neighbor hood?

That kind of life aint for me.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 14, 2008)

Take a little "Round-Up" in a spray botle and write something nice on his lawn.  Maybe "Hey, cut your grass!! "

EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND CENSOR


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 14, 2008)

Cant see it from my house.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jul 14, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Take a little "Round-Up" in a spray botle and write something nice on his lawn.  Maybe "Hey, cut your grass!! "
> 
> EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND CENSOR



Or....take a little more roundup, fill the sprayer up full, stand on your side of the adjoining porperty line wait until the wind is right and let 'er rip!  In a few days...... Ooops! no grass, no problem!!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Jul 14, 2008)

I cannot stand for someone to let there grass get to high. It makes your property look like crap. It drives me CRAZY if my grass isn't cut at least once a week. I hate lazy neighbors!!!! If he has 2 teenage boys there is no excuse!!!!!


----------



## K80 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lady Ducked'up said:


> I cannot stand for someone to let there grass get to high. It makes your property look like crap. It drives me CRAZY if my grass isn't cut at least once a week. I hate lazy neighbors!!!! If he has 2 teenage boys there is no excuse!!!!!



Wow, if you are cutting your grass once a week you are getting a whole lot more rain than we are or else you are pumping a ton of water on it.  It's going on three weeks since I last cut the grass and the only reason it's getting close to needing it now is because of the few weeds that have shot up since this weekends rain.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 14, 2008)

I would think that anyone who lived in a subdivision would or at least should be mindful of others and how their actions can bring down property values. Its easy to say..."its their grass, stay out of it" but in a subdivision, you just cant look at it that way...imo. With that said, my grass is knee high and gonna get cut TODAY but I live back in the woods you see, no woman, no kids, just the dogs and me....


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 14, 2008)

no body has ever heard of letting it seed off

I keep my yard cut and trimmed when it needs it, not when a nosy neighbor thinks it needs it. Course I have no neighbors so...........................at least none where we can see each others house


----------



## JR (Jul 14, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> HOA's and neighbors like you are the exact reason that I don't and never will live in a subdivision.  Right now, I have 2 vehicles, 3 utility trailers, 2 campers, and a boat in my yard.  I also have 20+ trailer loads of firewood that I've been working through, splitting and stacking since April.  I've also got a pile of salvaged treated lumber scraps beside my driveway that I may or may not use when I build my sister a porch in a few weeks.  I've also got a partial load of scrap metal waiting until I get a full load.  Right now, there's an old washer, AC unit, microwave, workout machine, and a pile of cast iron pipe within sight of the road.  I keep my grass cut because I like the way it looks, but I don't have a problem with clutter.  It's my yard, and I'll put anything in it that I dang well please.



Why don't you check with your homeowner's insurance and see if they mind?


----------



## Heathen (Jul 14, 2008)

K80 said:


> He said it is going to go, as soon as he gets a full load.


Well how long does it tka eto make a load? If it sits for more than one month it needs to be removed. Funny how these folks refer to us folks as noisy who have or have had problems with a LAZY neighbor. Well how would they like to have rats invading their house from next door? My guess is they wouldn't unless they just enjoy filth.


kennyjr1976 said:


> Why don't you check with your homeowner's insurance and see if they mind?



Exactly Kenny I'm sure they don't mind just like their customers. They love to pay out claims to folks who get injured because of hazards in their yards.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 14, 2008)

BPR said:


> Update:
> 
> No grass was cut over the weekend and right now, I'm waiting to see what comes of the call to the Marshall's office.  Any suggestions on how long I should wait before calling them back?
> 
> And the best part is that yesterday I was outside grilling some chicken and I saw something moving up the hill behind his house.  I watched and it was a couple of racoons that have apparently made a home in some of the debri behind his house.  They were small, so I'm guessing that there is a family of them living in his junk.


What really happened is.They built the home in the racoons house!!! Just enjoy seeing the wildlife..Heck before long a big ol buck will probably use that yard as his bedding area


----------



## BPR (Jul 14, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> What really happened is.They built the home in the racoons house!!! Just enjoy seeing the wildlife..Heck before long a big ol buck will probably use that yard as his bedding area



If they get bigger, I'll invite you up when they are out of town and we can run the dogs in his backyard when they are out of town.  

We have more than 50 acres of woods behind the house, and I love seeing the wildlife, but you may have a mess when the critters decide they would rather bed in your yard.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 14, 2008)

BPR said:


> If they get bigger, I'll invite you up when they are out of town and we can run the dogs in his backyard when they are out of town.
> 
> We have more than 50 acres of woods behind the house, and I love seeing the wildlife, but you may have a mess when the critters decide they would rather bed in your yard.


 Yeah just let me know when they leave.We will take care of those little critters lol.....


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 14, 2008)

Heathen said:


> Well how long does it tka eto make a load? If it sits for more than one month it needs to be removed. Funny how these folks refer to us folks as noisy who have or have had problems with a LAZY neighbor. Well how would they like to have rats invading their house from next door? My guess is they wouldn't unless they just enjoy filth.



I just have a problem with others telling me what to do on my place. Nothing wrong with nice fancy yards, but if your that particular of your surroundings, why move so close to others in the first place? 

My place aint filthy, but it aint a glass show room either, we live here.


----------



## K80 (Jul 14, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> I just have a problem with others telling me what to do on my place. Nothing wrong with nice fancy yards, but if your that particular of your surroundings, why move so close to others in the first place?
> 
> My place aint filthy, but it aint a glass show room either, we live here.


----------



## packrat (Jul 14, 2008)

*grass cutting*

After Dark Throw A Box Of Rock Salt Into His Yard For About 3 Days.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> HOA's and neighbors like you are the exact reason that I don't and never will live in a subdivision.  Right now, I have 2 vehicles, 3 utility trailers, 2 campers, and a boat in my yard.  I also have 20+ trailer loads of firewood that I've been working through, splitting and stacking since April.  I've also got a pile of salvaged treated lumber scraps beside my driveway that I may or may not use when I build my sister a porch in a few weeks.  I've also got a partial load of scrap metal waiting until I get a full load.  Right now, there's an old washer, AC unit, microwave, workout machine, and a pile of cast iron pipe within sight of the road.  I keep my grass cut because I like the way it looks, but I don't have a problem with clutter.  It's my yard, and I'll put anything in it that I dang well please.
> 
> That said, my neighbor's lot is abandoned.  I started cutting it 4 years ago when I cut mine.  It takes me all of about 45 minutes extra, and it makes my yard look better.  The owner saw me out there cutting it one day and stopped and thanked me.  He wrote me a check for $350 for keeping it cut the rest of that year.  He's paid me $350 a year every year since.  Counting this year (not paid yet, but sure he will), that's $1400 extra I've made for just doing a good deed.



With that extra income you'll be in a doublewide before you know it.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jul 14, 2008)

does his son happen to have a white blazer???


----------



## BPR (Jul 14, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> does his son happen to have a white blazer???



No but, he probably goes to school with you.  There are 2 girls and 1 boy.  They are Indian.  The boy is pretty quiet and the girls are very loud and ehh.. umm... flirtatious.  

And I thought that you were going to come over and mow it.


----------



## dominantpredator (Jul 15, 2008)

BPR said:


> No this happens much too frequently for that.  And to make matters even better, the kids will ride the lawn mower up the street to go to the neighbors house.



Check your local city or county codes. If they are out of code , call your cde enforement office. My momma has done it a few times herself to one of her neighbors.


----------



## dominantpredator (Jul 15, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> no body has ever heard of letting it seed off
> 
> I keep my yard cut and trimmed when it needs it, not when a nosy neighbor thinks it needs it. Course I have no neighbors so...........................at least none where we can see each others house



My daddy used to let ours go to seed every August.


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 15, 2008)

mines long due to health and other things. if my neighbor asked me about it i'd tell him to mind his own business. i think people should worry bout themselves. i don't bother anybody, don't bother me.


----------



## Heathen (Jul 15, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> I just have a problem with others telling me what to do on my place. Nothing wrong with nice fancy yards, but if your that particular of your surroundings, why move so close to others in the first place?
> 
> My place aint filthy, but it aint a glass show room either, we live here.



Well I lived here first if thats the way you want to put it so they should keep their yard up or moved next to a bunch of LAZY folks like themselves. Folks buy what they can afford if I could buy twenty acres and stick my house in the center I would then I wouldn't have to worry about LAZY neighbors unfortunately I can't. I never said I was paticular about my surroundings all I ask is you keep your yard cut. Funny how some folks on here say to just mind your on buisiness yet they feel the need to stick their nose in the buisness of a person who is looking for some sound advice not folks telling him to mind his on buisness. Kinda like my boss at work one of those do as I say not as I do type people.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 15, 2008)

Heathen said:


> Well I lived here first if thats the way you want to put it so they should keep their yard up or moved next to a bunch of LAZY folks like themselves. Folks buy what they can afford if I could buy twenty acres and stick my house in the center I would then I wouldn't have to worry about LAZY neighbors unfortunately I can't. I never said I was paticular about my surroundings all I ask is you keep your yard cut. Funny how some folks on here say to just mind your on buisiness yet they feel the need to stick their nose in the buisness of a person who is looking for some sound advice not folks telling him to mind his on buisness. Kinda like my boss at work one of those do as I say not as I do type people.



We are just saying what the neighbor is going to say if he confronts him about HIS grass.  

"Mind your business" as blunt or harsh as it sounds , 
IS advice.

I am sure their is more important things to worry about other than somebody elses yard.


----------



## Heathen (Jul 15, 2008)

sleeze said:


> We are just saying what the neighbor is going to say if he confronts him about HIS grass.
> 
> "Mind your business" as blunt or harsh as it sounds ,
> IS advice.
> ...



Who said he sould confront the neighbor? I must have missed the part where BPR asked what the neighbor would say if he confronted him glad you cleared that up. I said he should call code enforcement to see if it violates any codes. I know in Paulding Co. it does violate codes. If it does they will pay the neighbor a visit and give them so many days to take care of it before they come back to see if any action has taken place. Yes they are more important things to think about like do all the rats that come from next door have any kind of disease that I, my family, or pets could catch.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep , i agree, if he thinks that he is getting rats from the neighbor then yeah.   But i am sure he can get rats with or without tall grass, it happens. 

Some people, maybe not you, just want something to complain about.  

BTW, My grass is cut, but neither neighbor on either side of me has there grass cut.  One is a empty lot.  Does it bother me, nope.


----------



## Heathen (Jul 15, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Yep , i agree, if he thinks that he is getting rats from the neighbor then yeah.   But i am sure he can get rats with or without tall grass, it happens.
> 
> Some people, maybe not you, just want something to complain about.
> 
> BTW, My grass is cut, but neither neighbor on either side of me has there grass cut.  One is a empty lot.  Does it bother me, nope.



I don't know if he has a problem with rats from the neighbor or not , but in my case I did and there were lot of them.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

*Neighbor that won't wash his car*

I'm looking for suggestions. It has been long overdue for my neighbor to wash his car. I think it is time to make a point. Lets hear some suggestions or stories that you have. He has a wife that could easily wash the car, they just choose not to.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 15, 2008)

243Savage said:


> I'm looking for suggestions. It has been long overdue for my neighbor to wash his car. I think it is time to make a point. Lets hear some suggestions or stories that you have. He has a wife that could easily wash the car, they just choose not to.






Are we needing some attention? ......... at the same time you are making a point?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Molotov cocktails always work.


----------



## aaronward9 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow!!  not trying to  are we?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

aaronward9 said:


> wow!!  not trying to  are we?!?!?!?!?!?!



No, not at all.  I just can't stand looking at a nasty car when everyone else keeps theirs washed and waxed.  It's a big eyesore in the neighborhood.


----------



## contender* (Jul 15, 2008)

Call your POI, this is a serious problem, your property values could be drastically effected.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait...on second thought what kind of car is it?


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> cut his grass for him


----------



## K80 (Jul 15, 2008)

Egg it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 15, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> cut his grass for him





243Savage said:


>


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

K80 said:


> Egg it.



Probably right, much cheaper than a molotov cocktail.


----------



## bcleveland (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Pineyrooter (Jul 15, 2008)

I say slip over in the night and wash the side that faces your house. Either he'll wash the other side or you'll both be happy...


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2008)

Call the po lease....they need to enforce the law


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 15, 2008)

*Neighbor wont take his garbage off*

Blame neighborsgarbage been sitting on back of his truck for 2 weeks and he will not take it off. He has teenagers living at home. I though aout calling the Marshall


----------



## Buck (Jul 15, 2008)

Just keep writing "wash me" on the side of it.  Maybe then he'll get a clue...


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> Blame neighborsgarbage been sitting on back of his truck for 2 weeks and he will not take it off. He has teenagers living at home. I though aout calling the Marshall



Maybe he sits it up there so he doesn't have to mow around it.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 15, 2008)

maybe he is on a water ban


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 15, 2008)

Randy said:


> Why do you care?  Glad you don't live near me.  I cut mine when I can not find the boat in the yard.
> 
> That's why I live in the country.  Now my buddy, MICK, up the road has a yard boy to keep his cut.





Randy said:


> So you know where I live.  I am thinking about changing the tarp color to match the peeling paint though.




If I didn't know any better, looks like ol' Randy is trying his hand at stirring the pot!



BPR said:


> No but, he probably goes to school with you.  There are 2 girls and 1 boy.  They are Indian.  The boy is pretty quiet and the girls are very loud and ehh.. umm... flirtatious.
> 
> And I thought that you were going to come over and mow it.




First, are they cute? Can you post some pictures of them?  Every indian I have seen is a vegetarian.  They might be growing dinner?

Red


----------



## Buck (Jul 15, 2008)

Leave a burn barrel on his door step with a note attached "figured you could use it for some much needed cleanup around here"...


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 15, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Maybe he sits it up there so he doesn't have to mow around it.



well I think its time to take it off, I need to make a point of letting him know its time clean up.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds like its time to move where you dont have any neighbors.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 15, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Molotov cocktails always work.




What is that??????????? DO tell!!! please................


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2008)

Just let your grass grow really high and you won't have to see it and if the grass is thick enough, it'll block some of the downwind smell.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Neighbor won't make his kids stay in his yard*

They keep trampling my grass, leaving popsicle sticks in my yard, and my dog won't come out from under the house.  What should I do???


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 15, 2008)

I can not keep cleaning my monitor off. You guys have got to stop.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2008)

Let Her1911 bake 'em some blue brownies and they'll drop where they're standing and won't bother you temporarily.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

Mow their grass, then egg them when they come out to look at the newly manicured yard.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok. Lets get on subject. Get a BB gun. Then when they get shot, they will run home, Trip over the excess garbage, fall in the tall grass and get wrapped up in the water hose. In the process of the hose getting tangles and the faucet getting kicked on, not only will the car get washed, but so will the stinky kids that were trampling in your yard.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jul 15, 2008)

*My neighbor won't mind his own business...*

What can I do? He wants me to wash my car, cut my grass, lock up my kids, carry off the garbage, and who knows what elseEven my dog won't come out from under the porch because he'll probably complain about him too.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 15, 2008)

Shoot the little knockers.  That's what you do to the dogs that trespass on your property.

Red


----------



## germag (Jul 15, 2008)

Wanna buy a crocodile?


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 15, 2008)

If you will cut 243s dang grass, and 243 wash my truck, I will keep the kids in the house and take your garbage off. Dang nosy neighbors


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 15, 2008)

Bust his windows, slash his tires, and beat his hood in with a sledge hammer.  Leave the back window so can write in the dust, "Wash me please."!!!!!

Red


----------



## Buck (Jul 15, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Shoot the little knockers.  That's what you do to the dogs that trespass on your property.
> 
> Red


----------



## germag (Jul 15, 2008)

*My neighbor won't cut my grass....*

...and it's getting pretty tall. What should I do?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm having a hard time trying to figure out if you're serious or being sarcastic...


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Shoot the little knockers.  That's what you do to the dogs that trespass on your property.
> 
> Red



What if the kids are wearing collars?


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> i quit



Not until you wash his car.


----------



## CraigM (Jul 15, 2008)

Shoot him


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jul 15, 2008)

Bassquatch said:


> I'm having a hard time trying to figure out if you're serious or being sarcastic...



Read around on the campfire some for that answer...


----------



## Buck (Jul 15, 2008)

Round-up...


----------



## xpertgreg (Jul 15, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> First, are they cute? Can you post some pictures of them?  Every indian I have seen is a vegetarian.  They might be growing dinner?
> 
> Red



That's it!!!  They're grazers!

gw


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh yeah they cleaned out my beer fridge in the garage.  They are 4, 6, and 7.  But they aren't wearing collars.


----------



## germag (Jul 15, 2008)

I think you should take him shark fishing.


----------



## GAX (Jul 15, 2008)

Buy one of those water balloon slingshots. Fun for you, clean for him.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have some feral kids that could stomp it flat for you!


----------



## germag (Jul 15, 2008)

sodbusterman said:


> Get a job! If you don't care about your yard chances are you don't care about your car, house, clothes...and you are probably poor and lazy too.



Do I know you?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 15, 2008)

243Savage said:


> What if the kids are wearing collars?



Do like you always do, shoot the dog/kid and dispose of the collars.  tracking collars can be a problem.  through them on your neighbor's roof.



dawg2 said:


> Oh yeah they cleaned out my beer fridge in the garage.  They are 4, 6, and 7.  But they aren't wearing collars.



Kind of like shooting button heads.  Smaller targets.  No collars, 

Red


----------



## germag (Jul 15, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I have some feral kids that could stomp it flat for you!




Are they for rent? You'll have to take the croc while they work on the grass, though....if you want them back, that is.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bassquatch said:


> I'm having a hard time trying to figure out if you're serious or being sarcastic...



Delusional paranoia


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2008)

Pure discrimination I tell ya! 

Call Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton.


----------



## GAX (Jul 15, 2008)

Booty trap your yard!


----------



## germag (Jul 15, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Pure discrimination I tell ya!
> 
> Call Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton.




Good idea! I'll see if I can get my neighbor to do that for me.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 15, 2008)

*My neighbor won't keep his clothes on...*

He keeps walking around buck naked in his own living room... can you believe it? Makes it hard for the rest of us who are trying to use the binoculars for birdwatching!  What should  I do?!??     














  What's with all the neighbor threads!?!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

They're annoying


----------



## GAX (Jul 15, 2008)

You guys are losin' it.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 15, 2008)

Ask to borrow his lawnmower
Put the garbage in his cans
Park your car in his driveway, leave a bucket, brush, and soap beside it
As for the kids, who cares what he thinks


----------



## j_seph (Jul 15, 2008)

pee on it, it will die


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

germag said:


> Are they for rent? You'll have to take the croc while they work on the grass, though....if you want them back, that is.



What kind of croc is that?  Is it hardy in zones 8 & 9?


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Jul 15, 2008)

Call the Marshall, he'll make your neighbor cut your grass.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 15, 2008)

j_seph said:


> pee on it, it will die



seriously? oh crap! DAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jafacman (Jul 15, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Ask to borrow his lawnmower
> Put the garbage in his cans
> Park your car in his driveway, leave a bucket, brush, and soap beside it
> As for the kids, who cares what he thinks



Yep ...That should do it....


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Booty trap your yard!



Will homeowner's insurance cover that


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 15, 2008)

wow. you look exactly like my neigh...oh crap! i'm the neighbor!!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 15, 2008)

draw phalic symbols all over it in the dust. either he washes it or you have bigger problems.


----------



## Resica (Jul 15, 2008)

You looking for birds in his living room??


----------



## jafacman (Jul 15, 2008)

Come on yall .... Just put up a fence


----------



## germag (Jul 15, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> What kind of croc is that?  Is it hardy in zones 8 & 9?



Yeah..it's a salty. It stretches from zone 8 to zone 9.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

See..... That's what happens when you live next door to Kenny.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 15, 2008)

germag said:


> ...and it's getting pretty tall. What should I do?



wash his car for him!


----------



## JR (Jul 15, 2008)

243Savage said:


> See..... That's what happens when you live next door to Kenny.



  I can ASSURE you no granny panties around here!!!


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 15, 2008)

Resica said:


> You looking for birds in his living room??


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I can ASSURE you no granny panties around here!!!





DD has the binoculars....only she knows for sure.  

BTW...we really don't want to either.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 15, 2008)

*My neighbor has too many dogs*

everytime I walk out the back door, I ghet barked at. I already put a privacy fence up but it doesn't help.
My backdoor squeaks a little when opening. Do you think that makes the dogs come running?


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 15, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I can ASSURE you no granny panties around here!!!





243Savage said:


> DD has the binoculars....only she knows for sure.
> 
> BTW...we really don't want to either.




I didn't see any panties at all.....


----------



## jafacman (Jul 15, 2008)

We got one around here... county marshall writes citations all season long... he said the guy just pays them and there is nothing else county can doTickets must be cheaper than a mower


----------



## JR (Jul 15, 2008)

I typically hire an, ummmm, "entertainer", to come wash my neighbor's car.  He doesn't seem to mind once she gets all wet.


----------



## jafacman (Jul 15, 2008)

nhancedsvt said:


> wow. you look exactly like my neigh...oh crap! i'm the neighbor!!!!


----------



## JR (Jul 15, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I didn't see any panties at all.....



   I do have a few pair of t-backs, but ever since I went off my diet, it's hard to see the material for the folds.


----------



## jafacman (Jul 15, 2008)

Try a little oil


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 15, 2008)

Just pee on his tires every morning before you leave for work.Thats what i do to get my neighbor to wash his.I mean I have to roll over there to get his AJC of the porch anyway...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 15, 2008)

Of couse they'll bark at ya if you run around the place all nekkid 'n such!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 15, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> He keeps walking around buck naked in his own living room... can you believe it? Makes it hard for the rest of us who are trying to use the binoculars for birdwatching! What should I do?!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I see you already sic'd the dogs after him... !


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 15, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> Of couse they'll bark at ya if you run around the place all nekkid 'n such!


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 15, 2008)

Send invites out for a gay party at his house...............


----------



## jafacman (Jul 15, 2008)

How bout yall goin over there and let me hold them binoculars


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 15, 2008)

*my neighbor has too many cars.*

We walk out the back door and see this!
what should I do  wash em!!


----------



## CAMO84 (Jul 15, 2008)

paintball gun shot near them will break them quickly


----------



## Freshwater Pro (Jul 15, 2008)

You can never have to many dogs...especially if you hog hunt
good thing you dont live near my uncle he has 24 lol


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 15, 2008)

*My other neighbor has too many wives*

I dont know what to do, their family tree is going to look like a pine thicket over there. I think its time to make a statement.


----------



## JR (Jul 15, 2008)

Jealous?


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 15, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Jealous?



heck yeah


----------



## jafacman (Jul 15, 2008)

Just tell Wang at the chinese restraunt.... Problem solved


----------



## jafacman (Jul 15, 2008)

When he retires ... i'd like to apply


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 15, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> I dont know what to do, their family tree is going to look like a pine thicket over there. I think its time to make a statement.



Does he have pineapples and watermelons in his yard?

Red


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 15, 2008)

*my neighbor*

has a hairy back  i swear he looks like a bear


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 15, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> They keep trampling my grass, leaving popsicle sticks in my yard, and my dog won't come out from under the house.  What should I do???



Get a dog that WILL come out from under the house!


----------



## Goatwoman (Jul 15, 2008)

*Dogs*

So if I drop a few dogs out they will never notice.

We have 6 dogs and that is too many !! However, we have a daughter that loves all animals.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2008)

Time for a prescribed burn maybe?


----------



## Goatwoman (Jul 16, 2008)

*Neighbors*



 I am enjoying reading the neighbor threads .


----------



## elfiii (Jul 16, 2008)

Shoot the trash, keep the dogs, run the kids off.


----------



## GAX (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 16, 2008)

cut it for him!


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 16, 2008)

letsemwalk said:


> cut it for him!



i'd ask him first...he may not like it.  nothing like angry neighbors.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 16, 2008)

Backcountry said:


> i'd ask him first...he may not like it.  nothing like angry neighbors.



well you might have to wash his vehicle also!


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 16, 2008)

2 words

BB gun


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 16, 2008)

there's more and more everyday!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jul 16, 2008)

letsemwalk said:


> We walk out the back door and see this!
> what should I do  wash em!!



Go shopping!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jul 16, 2008)

They are young kids, go to your local prank store and buy a huge batch of itching powder. Spread it all over the tall grass. After they come walking through and maybe even roll around in it a little they wont be back. It might take them a couple of times to relise that it comes from your grass but they will get the picture. The good thing just spray your grass with a hose or let it rain one good time and it will all be gone (no proof)


----------



## flyingt (Jul 16, 2008)

I reckon you don't have kids of your own. I have 3 kids ages 9 , 11, and 13 and I don't think they understand the idea of boundries. We have 5 acres yet they still ride up the neighbors driveway and ramp the bump at the bottem. If it bothers you that much go talk to there parents. Be nice and non chalant. Kids will be kids and they don't think about these things. I remember when I was a kid and we had one neighbor who would freak out if someone walked 2 steps on his grass. ....He always got the eggs and TP on halloween.
  I moved from there when I was 12 but when my friends there graduated high school I heard that someone spread drano  in his yard spelling out something about  ....well nevermind I can't even abbreviate that without getting in trouble.


----------



## cardfan (Jul 16, 2008)

see avatar


----------



## knifemaker (Jul 16, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> They keep trampling my grass, leaving popsicle sticks in my yard, and my dog won't come out from under the house.  What should I do???[/QUOTE]
> 
> Put underpinning around your house.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 16, 2008)

jafacman said:


> Come on yall .... Just put up a fence



Yeah good idea....... An electric one with constantine wire around the top.....


----------



## capt stan (Jul 16, 2008)

get a St. Bernaird and walk him on your neighbors lawn


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Whiner.......



Hijacker


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm with a dog that's got a pair. Go get ya a mean one from the pound.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know what to tell ya to do, but if it were me walking around in my living room naked, you would have to have some powerful binoculars to see anything!!


----------



## knifemaker (Jul 16, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Set up a sliding board for them in the back yard.
> 
> View attachment 162432



Boy, That's just mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## win280 (Jul 16, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> They keep trampling my grass,
> 
> Plant poision ivey.
> leaving popsicle sticks in my yard,
> ...



Rent to a family of illegals.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Set up a sliding board for them in the back yard.
> 
> View attachment 162432



I thought those were recalled right after lawn darts?  Where can I get one of those?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> I'm with a dog that's got a pair. Go get ya a mean one from the pound.



It was a mean one from the pound.  You ought to see these kids


----------



## Dub (Jul 16, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Leave it alone. He might have quail nestin` in the yard.


  I'm gonna use that one...





foodplotplanter said:


> just extend your yard and cut some of his when you cut yours.
> maybe he will take the hint.



That's the way I've handled it in the past.  Worked every time.

Forget about anonnymous letters in his mailbox.  That is lame as well as illegal.  If it gets to that point then a casual conversation with him is in order.  I'm not big on anonnymous stuff.


----------



## knifemaker (Jul 16, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> It was a mean one from the pound.  You ought to see these kids



Adopt them, then you can tell em where to go and where not to.- If they're like you say, their parents would probably let you. (adopt them).


----------



## Corey (Jul 16, 2008)

*Neighbor is stealing my TP*

See I pay my neighbor to clean my house, mostly just the 
girl stuff. Well I was on the pot and noticed I was out of 
TP. If you have ever been in this position before you know 
the routine. I had to waddle to the closet to get some 
more, and all that was gone to. Needless to say I was in
a bad spot. 

What should I do about this?


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a shootin offense


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbor stole my wife>>*

PARTYYYY TIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEE


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Keep some newspaper in the bathroom.  duh....


Actually, I'd set them up with some itching powder on some bait TP.  Be sure you know which roll it is least you get caught in your own trap.


----------



## stravis (Jul 16, 2008)

Go outside and drag your hiney across the lawn like a dog. Actually, do it to her lawn. She likely wouldn't do it again.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 16, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> PARTYYYY TIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEE



Is he looking for another one?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 16, 2008)

stravis said:


> Go outside and drag your hiney across the lawn like a dog. Actually, do it to her lawn. She likely wouldn't do it again.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 16, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> you need to spike your tp with itching powder


 

just don't forget!


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2008)

I am gonna miss the extra money she was bringing home. Guess I'll have to get a part time job. 

She was getting quite a following from amatuer night at the pink pony.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

*My Neighbor Has 2 Much Money!*

My neighbor is single,,female, early thirties and very attractive! She has a new car, and a new house and she doesn't work! 

I asked her twelve year old Son a few days ago when he and I were down at the pond fishing if his Mom was going to get a job! He said Mom doesn't have to, she has plenty of money!! Wow!

And here I am an old man living next door to something like that, and I am married also! Oh well !!


----------



## Corey (Jul 16, 2008)

stravis said:


> Go outside and drag your hiney across the lawn like a dog. Actually, do it to her lawn. She likely wouldn't do it again.



there went my coffee!!


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Call Dominoes and order a pizza........with extra napkins....


----------



## Lady Deer Hunter (Jul 16, 2008)

Offer them energy drinks, coffee and large candy bars.  It won't take the parents too long to figure out whats going on and they will be banned from your house.  As for the dog, buy him a friend so he is not lonely under the house..


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbors don't like me*

Help, I can't make any friends out of my neighbors?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 16, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> Help, I can't make any friends out of my neighbors?



quit shooting your guns toward their house........


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Seems to me you might be taking the wrong one fishin'


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> Seems to me you might be taking the wrong one fishin'



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you messing around with their wives or girlfriends??


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Walk around your yard.....nekkid.....they WILL leave....


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

Man I would take her fishing any day, ,but, old men like me need to stay out of trouble!!


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Trouble ain't all bad.....

Sometimes trouble is goooood.......


----------



## rayjay (Jul 16, 2008)

*My Neighbor Keeps Cutting MY Grass*

What should I do ?


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 16, 2008)

Wash his car.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 16, 2008)

say "Thank You!"


----------



## cole5 (Jul 16, 2008)

*grass*

wish he lived nextdoor to me!


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jul 16, 2008)

*This is my neighbor & his wife*

 Pretty nice folks though


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 16, 2008)

Redbow said:


> Are you messing around with their wives or girlfriends??



Nope, but I bet someone could start a thread about that on here. 

About all the irritating stuff I do is listed in the poll.  I will never forget the first day I went to shoot after they moved in.  I fired about twice and I hear a blood curdling scream across the road (about 300 yards away), "Get inside...Get inside now".  It went on of a couple minutes screaming like she was about to get shot.  City folks.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> buy her a bikini to wear while she cuts it.



What size do you think she would need?


----------



## BPR (Jul 16, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> What size do you think she would need?



Go with Spandex.  One size fits all.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 16, 2008)

If he in fact has a mis conception about the property lines, and you want to stop reaping the benefits of this mis conception, invite him over for a BBQ and show him a copy of the plat as recorded at the county office...you should have some copies left over from when you bought the place...shouldn't be an issue until you come home and he's digging post holes in your yard...


----------



## contender* (Jul 16, 2008)

Lady Deer Hunter said:


> Offer them energy drinks, coffee and large candy bars.  It won't take the parents too long to figure out whats going on and they will be banned from your house.  As for the dog, buy him a friend so he is not lonely under the house..



I like this idea the best next to the Red Ryder..


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## germag (Jul 16, 2008)

I dunno....maybe the blue guy with the hair is the husband and the green one making the "crazy" sign is the wife?


----------



## CHEVY3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mo Dawg said:


> Pretty nice folks though


Good looking couple.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lady Deer Hunter said:


> Offer them energy drinks, coffee and large candy bars.  It won't take the parents too long to figure out whats going on and they will be banned from your house.  As for the dog, buy him a friend so he is not lonely under the house..



I'm buying some red bull....


----------



## BPR (Jul 16, 2008)

243Savage said:


> What if the kids are wearing collars?



I agree.  Its all in the details.  Not your fault if they are too young to read the No Trespassing signs.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jul 16, 2008)

*These are my neighbors*

Yep-thats the Wife on the left with the big hair-her name is Flo and thats the husband on the right his name is Earl and he has been driven completly nuts by the Big haired women on the right. They are nice folks though


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 16, 2008)

This is my neighbors...


----------



## BPR (Jul 16, 2008)

Have your long haired hippy son go wash it for him.  

I'm sure that the coach has come around and kicked him off the team by now, right?


----------



## Buck (Jul 16, 2008)

BPR said:


> Have your long haired hippy son go wash it for him.
> 
> I'm sure that the coach has come around and kicked him off the team by now, right?


----------



## whitworth (Jul 16, 2008)

*It must be the fiery empire*

to live in a gated community, and the county has a ban on washing the vehicle in the driveway.

And the property values are going down too.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbors dont post on Woodys..*

And it makes me mad.

They cruise the forums in stealth mode as a visitor,then talk about all the goings on....


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

Offer to get your significant other to wash it for him in a bathing suit...

maybe he will catch on


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

Think we could get a group rate if we sent em all?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 16, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I'm buying some red bull....



Go with the 5 hour energy.....smaller bottle so they can drink more


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbors wife tattooed her*

Eyebrows.For what reason I dont know.

Its kinda freaky looking,but I will get used to it in time.Given that what should I do now?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 16, 2008)

Love got you in and love got you out.   Congrats on the single life.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Wait.......did you steal her?


Take her back.....


----------



## robertyb (Jul 16, 2008)

Burn them out, that will teach them not to lurk!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 16, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> I am gonna miss the extra money she was bringing home.



You mean your wife brings home more than she spends???  Wow, you must have lost a good one.  Mine is a negative equity, she brings home a whole lot less than she spends.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 16, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Think we could get a group rate if we sent em all?


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 16, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> They cruise the forums in stealth mode as a visitor,then talk about all the goings on....



How true it is.  Developer had some special "insight" when we were fighting.  Should really watch what I post here more often. 

I wonder if my other neighbors have been reading my posts about how stuck up they are?


----------



## raghorn (Jul 16, 2008)

You still got neighbors?


----------



## whitworth (Jul 16, 2008)

*Is there a*

slave auction in the neighborhood.

Fences make good neighbors.


----------



## Keith48 (Jul 16, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> This is my neighbors...


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 16, 2008)

so thats where all the water in Lanier went, all them fancy gated subdivision , yuppy, car washing suburbanites washing their cars n truck, Yall outta be ashamed!!! Yall know the city of Atlanta needs that water so they can find the leaking pipes under their streets!!


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 16, 2008)

bilgerat said:


> so thats where all the water in Lanier went, all them fancy gated subdivision , yuppy, car washing suburbanites washing their cars n truck, Yall outta be ashamed!!! Yall know the city of Atlanta needs that water so they can find the leaking pipes under their streets!!



We have plenty of water out here in Wyoming.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2008)

Just hook your Jeep to it and tow both to FullDraws neighbor and let them wash both of them for ya


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> You mean your wife brings home more than she spends???  Wow, you must have lost a good one.  Mine is a negative equity, she brings home a whole lot less than she spends.




I'm in the same boat with ya. Should be a law against that. 
I even offered her what she is making now to stay home. Not like she pays any bills anyway.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 16, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> I'm in the same boat with ya. Should be a law against that.
> I even offered her what she is making now to stay home. Not like she pays any bills anyway.



Since we married young (16), we have always combined and shared the money we make.  Sometimes her share can get a little big.   But hey, she takes good care of me...if it wasn't for her I would never find my keys or eat a real meal.


----------



## Davis31052 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tatooed her eyebrows?   That's P.W.T.,right there!


----------



## BKA (Jul 16, 2008)

What's the big deal????  kenny had that done months ago.....


----------



## TROY70 (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbors internet is slow*

I have wireless internet that I'm using and their's is slow.  Is there anything I can do about it????


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 16, 2008)

BKA said:


> What's the big deal????  kenny had that done months ago.....



So how's it look?


----------



## BKA (Jul 16, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> So how's it look?



He's a pretty man......


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

whitworth said:


> slave auction in the neighborhood.
> 
> Fences make good neighbors.



That doesn't sound very politically correct


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 16, 2008)

BPR said:


> I agree.  Its all in the details.  Not your fault if they are too young to read the No Trespassing signs.







dawg2 said:


> They keep trampling my grass, leaving popsicle sticks in my yard



Are they chasing your deer...?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 16, 2008)

You ain't coveting are you?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 16, 2008)

What should you do?  Tattoo your mustache as a sign of solidarity.


----------



## Stock (Jul 16, 2008)

I have that exact same problem and it only works in my kitchen and not the living room...


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 16, 2008)

My neighbor tattooed.....



me and the wife, plus pierced the wife too.


----------



## BKA (Jul 16, 2008)

*I have neighbors........*


----------



## BPR (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbor says that the horse is dead*


----------



## win280 (Jul 16, 2008)

TROY70 said:


> I have wireless internet that I'm using and their's is slow.  Is there anything I can do about it????



Let them us your internet connection.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 16, 2008)

Man BPR! You have neighbor issues.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty bad neighbors, huh? 

Maybe you can get them to upgrade


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't believe you.


----------



## crow (Jul 16, 2008)

*My wife ran off with my neighbor....*

...and I miss him!

crow


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't stand for it!!  Start a neighborhood drive to move them out.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2008)

....and I'm skeered he might bring her back.............


----------



## secondseason (Jul 16, 2008)

ya think?


----------



## stev (Jul 16, 2008)

was she uggly or sumptin?


----------



## stev (Jul 16, 2008)

Aint no body perfect hehehe


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2008)

stev said:


> was she uggly or sumptin?




mostly sumptin.....


----------



## stev (Jul 16, 2008)

sumptin or other .


----------



## Digger57 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hope your neighbor is like mine. He never brings anything he borrows back!

Dig~


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Are they chasing your deer...?


Not sure.  My spotlight battery died, but I am recharging it.  I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jul 16, 2008)

Was it form eatin to much grass?


----------



## michdeerslayer (Jul 16, 2008)

this is too funny


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did it eat some kids?


----------



## crow (Jul 16, 2008)

Tell the truth, I'm a little put off by it!

Looks like I'm gonna have to cut the grass myself this week!

Now if she cuts his grass and does not do ours, too, I will be tore up!


----------



## Digger57 (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbors are vegetarians!*

Really!

 And I just LOVE putting somthing in the smoker & let it cook 8-12 hours. If they are outside the run indoors & close all the windows. Heck, they even pull the dogs inside!


Dig~


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 16, 2008)

She was getting quite a following from amatuer night at the pink pony.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah and my Wife is mad because I spend all my money at the establishments like Pink Pony.


----------



## stev (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a personell problem !!!


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2008)

Swamp Runner said:


> Yeah and my Wife is mad because I spend all my money at the establishments like Pink Pony.



Preciate your contribution.


----------



## BPR (Jul 16, 2008)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Was it form eatin to much grass?



It was the diesel fuel that I put on the grass.  That's what you all suggested.


----------



## SFC_AL (Jul 16, 2008)

this post ain't worth spit without pictures 

AL


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 16, 2008)

My ex girlfriend was one of them.  She was crazy as a loon.


----------



## Gajbird (Jul 16, 2008)

*yep*

She probably got her money from men who think like that.lol
Just remember guys no matter how good she looks somewhere there is a man tired of her crap.

God Bless,
Jay


----------



## mickbear (Jul 16, 2008)

Gajbird said:


> She probably got her money from men who think like that.lol
> Just remember guys no matter how good she looks somewhere there is a man tired of her crap.
> 
> God Bless,
> Jay


how true how true


----------



## mickbear (Jul 16, 2008)

*my neighbor is RANDY*

of course that ain't a bad thing,except every day when he comes home everybody runs out to the edge of the road an starts fighting over all the money blowing out of the back of his truck as he goes down the road


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2008)

say friend your foldin money has come unstowed


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wish i did.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sometimes they live that way for spiritual reasons; like fasting....from meat.....forever.  It's odd, but usually they're trying to be a "better person".  They're almost always harmless pacifists.


----------



## Digger57 (Jul 16, 2008)

^
Yeah, but it still cracks me up about the dogs....heheh

Dig~


----------



## packrat (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kinda Reminds Me Of*

Bill and Sam, two elderly friends, who met in the park every day to  feed the  pigeons, watch the squirrels and discuss world problems.  One day Bill didn't show up. Sam didn't think much about it and  figured  maybe he had a cold or something. But after Bill hadn't shown up  
for a week or  so, Sam really got worried.  However, since the only time they ever got together  was at the park, Sam didn't know where Bill lived, so he was  unable to find  out what had happened to him.  A month had passed, and Sam figured he had seen the last of Bill , but one  day, Sam approached the park and -- lo and behold! --there sat  
Bill !  Sam was very excited and happy to see him and told him so. Then he said,  "For crying out loud Bill , what in the world happened to you?" Bill replied, "I have been in jail."  
"Jail?" cried Sam. "What in the world for?"   
"Well," Bill said, "you know Sue, that cute little blonde  
lady that lives next door to me?"  "Yeah," said Sam, "I remember her. What about her?" "Well, one day she filed rape charges against me; and, at 89 years old, I  was so proud that when I got into court, I pled 'guilty'; "The darn judge gave  me 30 days for perjury."


----------



## packrat (Jul 16, 2008)

*Vegetarians*

I Love Vegetarians, Less Competition For The Last Porkchop.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 16, 2008)

packrat said:


> Bill and Sam, two elderly friends, who met in the park every day to  feed the  pigeons, watch the squirrels and discuss world problems.  One day Bill didn't show up. Sam didn't think much about it and  figured  maybe he had a cold or something. But after Bill hadn't shown up
> for a week or  so, Sam really got worried.  However, since the only time they ever got together  was at the park, Sam didn't know where Bill lived, so he was  unable to find  out what had happened to him.  A month had passed, and Sam figured he had seen the last of Bill , but one  day, Sam approached the park and -- lo and behold! --there sat
> Bill !  Sam was very excited and happy to see him and told him so. Then he said,  "For crying out loud Bill , what in the world happened to you?" Bill replied, "I have been in jail."
> "Jail?" cried Sam. "What in the world for?"
> ...


----------



## Buck (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of his money landed in my mailbox a few months ago too...


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2008)

Are we really neighbors?  You are about a mile from my house.  How far do you have to be before you are not neighbors.

Oh, BTW, he has never invited me over for a beer either.


----------



## packrat (Jul 16, 2008)

*Been There*

MINE RAN OFF WITH A POLICEMAN. ONE DAY THE LAW TURNED THE BLUE LIGHTS ON ME AND I TRIED TO OUT RUN THEM. THEY CAUGHT ME AFTER A 10 MILE CHASE. THE OFFICER SAID HE WAS PULLING ME OVER TO TELL ME MY GAS CAP WAS OPEN AND ASKED ME WHY I WAS RUNNING. I TOLD HIM THAT I THOUGHT THAT HE MIGHT HAVE BEEN THE OFFICER MY WIFE RAN OFF WITH, AND I WAS AFRAID HE WAS BRINGING HER BACK.
JUST JOKING


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 16, 2008)

packrat said:


> MINE RAN OFF WITH A POLICEMAN. ONE DAY THE LAW TURNED THE BLUE LIGHTS ON ME AND I TRIED TO OUT RUN THEM. THEY CAUGHT ME AFTER A 10 MILE CHASE. THE OFFICER SAID HE WAS PULLING ME OVER TO TELL ME MY GAS CAP WAS OPEN AND ASKED ME WHY I WAS RUNNING. I TOLD HIM THAT I THOUGHT THAT HE MIGHT HAVE BEEN THE OFFICER MY WIFE RAN OFF WITH, AND I WAS AFRAID HE WAS BRINGING HER BACK.
> JUST JOKING


----------



## packrat (Jul 16, 2008)

*My Neighbor*

MY NEIGHBOR HAS TOO MANY CHICKENS, WAIT, THAT'S WHAT MY NEIGHBOR'S SAYING ABOUT ME. GO BACK TO OHIO YOU TREE-HUGGING IDIOT


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbor is John Deere Girl*

No, not really.

That seemed like such a good thread title, I had to post it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 16, 2008)

243Savage said:


> No, not really.
> 
> That seemed like such a good thread title, I had to post it.



DAISY DUDE......


----------



## Digger57 (Jul 16, 2008)

He's been in the wilderness too long....

Dig~


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 16, 2008)

pbradley said:


> Don't you think that's carrying things a bit too far?



Yeah, but you looked.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 16, 2008)

Randy said:


> Oh, BTW, he has never invited me over for a beer either.




If I lived closer, then that would be two neighbors that haven't invited you over for a beer.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

Just give that Ohio tree hugger a couple good eggs or a good ole country chicken and he will get a few of his own!!


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with what packrat said !!!


----------



## BKA (Jul 16, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> DAISY DUDE......



Speaking of DD; when is he planning on doing the fish fry???


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 16, 2008)

Digger57 said:


> ^
> Yeah, but it still cracks me up about the dogs....heheh
> 
> Dig~




You know what ticks me off?  When they feed their dogs vegetarian dog food.  Just turn 'em loose.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish I only had 4 footed neighbors at times!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2008)

BKA said:


> Speaking of DD; when is he planning on doing the fish fry???



I thought it was Kareeoookeee too?!?!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbors can beat up your neighbors...*

Yep...... thats right.


----------



## Keith48 (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbor just...*

hooked up to his singlewide and MOVED OUT!!    

Now my closest neighbor is about 700 yards and back through the woods, so I can't see them! I love this kind of neighbor story. Now there's no one here to aggravate me. Can some of you come over??


----------



## JR (Jul 16, 2008)

My homosexual neighbors are pretty tough.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yaw best be careful.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 16, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> My homosexual neighbors are pretty tough.



ugh......ok..... thats cool.....i guess.


----------



## JR (Jul 16, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> ugh......ok..... thats cool.....i guess.



You know them... Remember when we were over there hanging out in their hottub with them?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 16, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> You know them... Remember when we were over there hanging out in their hottub with them?



You got me mistaken for Pappillion. 

Hope yall had fun though.....


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yep...... thats right.



can not


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 16, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yep...... thats right.



I don't know man.  Kennyjr swings a big stick.  Ask his neighbors.

Red


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 16, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> can not



can so....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I don't know man.  Kennyjr swings a big stick.  Ask his neighbors.
> 
> Red


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

JDGirl


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> all my neighbors are 4 legged.



is that an invite???


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> You know them... Remember when we were over there hanging out in their hottub with them?


----------



## BKA (Jul 16, 2008)

BigSwede said:


>



Sweet baby jesus....


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 16, 2008)

Redbow said:


> I don't know what to tell ya to do, but if it were me walking around in my living room naked, you would have to have some powerful binoculars to see anything!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2008)

243Savage said:


> If I lived closer, then that would be two neighbors that haven't invited you over for a beer.


Scaredy cat!


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sure your neighbors can whup  me,, I am staying away from them...!!


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

Best neighbors to have,,,ones that are far away!!


----------



## JR (Jul 16, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I don't know man.  Kennyjr swings a big stick.  Ask his neighbors.
> 
> Red



Don't bring Dixie Dawg into this!


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, don't get mad at me. The pic came with the invite from Kenny


----------



## BKA (Jul 16, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Hey, don't get mad at me. The pic came with the invite from Kenny


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 16, 2008)

BigSwede said:


>



Smells like lilacs and poop in there.


----------



## sman (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know, my neighbors are pretty tuff.  They don't wash their car, they don't cut their grass, for some reason they cut mine every so often, their dog stinks, their tree hangs over in my yard, and their kids keep walking on my grass and throwing popsicle sticks on my lawn.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 16, 2008)

smanville123 said:


> I don't know, my neighbors are pretty tuff.  They don't wash their car, they don't cut their grass, for some reason they cut mine every so often, their dog stinks, their tree hangs over in my yard, and their kids keep walking on my grass and throwing popsicle sticks on my lawn.



You missed something, they are not gay...


----------



## sman (Jul 16, 2008)

did i also mention the my neighbor is a naked vegaterian who has to much money and a dead horse.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2008)

Redbow said:


> Best neighbors to have,,,ones that are far away!!



The ONLY kind to have, ya mean!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> can so....



can not....


----------



## sman (Jul 16, 2008)

that was just my neighbor on the left.  My neighbor on the right is gay, stinks, I think he is Muslim, stole my toilet paper in my unwashed car, and has to many dogs.  Don't know why he stole my car he already has to many.

He also has a hairy back and his internet is slow so he doesn't like Woody's.  I called the police over to his house this morning to get back my TP, it was the last roll and I really needed it.


----------



## CAL (Jul 16, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> Seems to me you might be taking the wrong one fishin'



Yeah,or fishing in the wrong pond!!!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 16, 2008)

You silly folks are gonna get all us kidders in big trouble. There are more neighbor threads right now than I can count. And a few that have been deleted.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Liar, there are no Gay Muslims, they don't use toilet paper, and if they had a dog, they'd eat it....


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

An elderly man told me a long time ago,,,son, you ain't gonna catch no fish with old stinky bait ! I am at the age now that I know what he meant!

I might as well stay home and dream about fishing!!


----------



## sman (Jul 16, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Liar, there are no Gay Muslims, they don't use toilet paper, and if they had a dog, they'd eat it....



I'm not a liar.  I will post a picture of my neighbor and all of his wives he uses to hide his gay muslim lifestyle.  One of his wives even has a tattoo above her eye brow.


----------



## sman (Jul 16, 2008)

Well to prove all of the things I was saying about my neighbor I went next door to get a picture of him and his flaws.  Just as I was walking in his yard he comes out of the house with a gun.

I run up the nearest tree and hide.  He takes a deer stand and puts it on the tree and climbs up like he is hunting.  Then while he is sitting in the stand my gay muslim, stinky, hairy back, to many wife having, won't cut his grass, keeps cutting my grass, kids won't stay out of my yard, naked, vegaterian, dead horse having, Tp stealing, to many dogs having, smelly feet neighbor takes off his shoes.  I took one picture before I jumped from the tree and had to make a run for it.  Here is proof he exist.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 16, 2008)

*Me thinks the neighbors*

Here at Woody's have lost their ever-lovin minds.


----------



## sman (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree did you see my neighbors picture in the "My Neighbor Can Beat Up Your Neighbor".  I'm pretty sure I have seen my neighbor on Woody's before.  

Must be something in the water or internet connection.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2008)

smanville123 said:


> I agree did you see my neighbors picture in the "My Neighbor Can Beat Up Your Neighbor".  I'm pretty sure I have seen my neighbor on Woody's before.
> 
> Must be something in the water or internet connection.



can't be the water, the river's ain't flowing that good right now, so it must be the innnernet! 

I saw the pic of your neighbor - - I say treat him to a pedi-cure, maybe he'll play nice after those feet of his get some much needed attention!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> My neighbor tattooed.....
> 
> 
> 
> me and the wife, plus pierced the wife too.






That should be another thread


----------



## sman (Jul 16, 2008)

Me thinks it is time to leave work and go see me gay muslim, stinky, no grass cutting, dirty car having, kids won't stay off my lawn, to many dog having, to many wife having, hair back, stinky feet, tree leaves in my yard, keeps cutting my grass, dead horse beating, slow internet having, wife stealing, tp stealing, police evading, Woody hating neighbor.  I call him Mr. Rogers. "Want You Be My Neighbor".


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> You got me mistaken for Pappillion.
> 
> Hope yall had fun though.....



yeah thats right,we were hanging out in the hot tub,whats it to you?

And his neighbors can beat up your neighbors


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Here at Woody's have lost their ever-lovin minds.



Is that a prerequisite to being a neighbor or a member of Woody's


----------



## robertyb (Jul 16, 2008)

smanville123 said:


> Well to prove all of the things I was saying about my neighbor I went next door to get a picture of him and his flaws.  Just as I was walking in his yard he comes out of the house with a gun.
> 
> I run up the nearest tree and hide.  He takes a deer stand and puts it on the tree and climbs up like he is hunting.  Then while he is sitting in the stand my gay muslim, stinky, hairy back, to many wife having, won't cut his grass, keeps cutting my grass, kids won't stay out of my yard, naked, vegaterian, dead horse having, Tp stealing, to many dogs having, smelly feet neighbor takes off his shoes.  I took one picture before I jumped from the tree and had to make a run for it.  Here is proof he exist.



So you are saying that Jim Thompson is a gay muslim terrorist with lots of wives? And he can beat up Fulldraws gay neighbors?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

You need help teaching him to fish just call me....


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

raghorn said:


> You still got neighbors?



Me or DYI?


----------



## magnumrecovery (Jul 16, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Is that a prerequisite to being a neighbor or a member of Woody's



No but it helps....


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

Was this it?


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 16, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> say friend your foldin money has come unstowed



I believe that's babyface nelson.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 16, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Was this it?



Quit posting pictures of my house.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 16, 2008)

*lost minds*



turtlebug said:


> Here at Woody's have lost their ever-lovin minds.



Not possible T-Bug..............You have to have a mind before you can loose it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

How you know his back is so hairy?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 16, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Quit posting pictures of my house.




We used to be neighbors then....

You miss me?

Also post your own neighbor thread and quit derailing his


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 16, 2008)

If they have cable or DSL, you can call the company and order an upgrade.  The neighbors will probably never notice the change in their bill.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 16, 2008)

Lorren68 said:


> Not possible T-Bug..............You have to have a mind before you can loose it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Okay, then some of the "neighbors"  here at Woody's are doing a real fine job of showing that they never had one. 

Personally, I did like the idea of at least "thinking" that everyone here, my little family away from family, had a bit higher IQ than a pumpkin vine.   Why'd yall have to go and disrupt my little fantasy world.  

And for the record, my neighbor came home a few months ago with a brand new zero-radius mower sort of like ours and proceeded to turn his junk-yard that had not been mowed in months, into a lawnmower obstacle course.  The next week, the shop he purchased said mower from came to pick it up because he said "something was wrong with it".   

I really wanted to say "Ernie, do ya think it might have something to do with the fact that you thought you could mow over those long lost cinder blocks and the transmission from the Chevy that's been missing for years?" 

The new mower hasn't been seen in weeks and neither has his house or car.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I wouldn't stand for it!!  Start a neighborhood drive to move them out.


x2


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL.....We get the law called on us for shooting on our 220ac...I hate move-ins (Well maybe not all them) I was here first and I'll shoot all day untill its illegal...I've even had some of these brain dead idiots.Hollar and cuss at me for hunting on MY LAND....Buy a 1/4 ac and think they run the whole county lol.....


----------



## hicktownboy (Jul 16, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> LOL.....We get the law called on us for shooting on our 220ac...I hate move-ins (Well maybe not all them) I was here first and I'll shoot all day untill its illegal...I've even had some of these brain dead idiots.Hollar and cuss at me for hunting on MY LAND....Buy a 1/4 ac and think they run the whole county lol.....



Thats Forsyth County for you!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 16, 2008)

243Savage said:


> My neighbor is John Deere Girl




Yeah and seminolehunter lives next door to fulldraw


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 16, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yeah and seminolehunter lives next door to fulldraw


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

I know.I wish I'd have never left cherokee county lol...Technically I'm a move-in also lol.....


----------



## whitworth (Jul 16, 2008)

*You don't have a*

throwing tomahawk range in your backyard, too.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 16, 2008)

Where is the "all of the above" selection!


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 16, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> How you know his back is so hairy?




Hmmm...  Good question...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2008)

letsemwalk said:


> I believe that's babyface nelson.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 16, 2008)

*I'm  MAD....Why must my neighbor cut his grass twice a week*

Why does he do it? I only cut mine maybe every six weeks.
I mean come on all he is doing is increasing my property value which means more taxes for me.
What am I to do?


----------



## Redbow (Jul 16, 2008)

Put some sugar in the gas tank of his lawn mower!


----------



## creekbender (Jul 16, 2008)

does he drink ?


----------



## robertyb (Jul 16, 2008)

Tell him if he will quit you will cut it every 10 days for him free.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 16, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> How you know his back is so hairy?



He saw it while in the hot tub.   Duhhhhh!!


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 16, 2008)

he walks around bearbacked


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2008)

whitworth said:


> throwing tomahawk range in your backyard, too.





Funny you should mention that...............................


What few neighbors I have know that I`m not like most folks, and let me be. We get along just fine. Nothin` I do surprises anybody around here.


----------



## whitworth (Jul 16, 2008)

*buckbacks*

in troubling times the government needs all the taxes it can get, from property owners.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 16, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Funny you should mention that...............................
> 
> 
> What few neighbors I have know that I`m not like most folks, and let me be. We get along just fine. Nothin` I do surprises anybody around here.




You're kiddin..


----------



## Nitro (Jul 16, 2008)

Randy, I am not your neighbor- you are welcome to have a beer with me anytime!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Funny you should mention that...............................
> 
> 
> What few neighbors I have know that I`m not like most folks, and let me be. We get along just fine. Nothin` I do surprises anybody around here.



Put on a tuxedo and stand next to the road and wave at cars - that should surprise them.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> Help, I can't make any friends out of my neighbors?



You live 70 miles away and my neighbors don't like you!


 I'm really kidding, really, the gay guy down the street says you're pretty.


----------



## contender* (Jul 16, 2008)

With all that money you should be providing the beer...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you see him over the tall grass..?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Put on a tuxedo and stand next to the road and wave at cars - that should surprise them.




Now THAT probably would!! Naturally, nobody would recognize me all slicked up like that.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Can you see him over the tall grass..?




At the very least you should see the glare on a sunny day


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 16, 2008)

yea Randy if you buy it I will drink it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 16, 2008)

ButcherTony said:


> yea Randy if you buy it I will drink it.



Could be Kool-aid...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 16, 2008)

He doesn't have any teenage kids to help , he's just always on the mower.
He also has one of those painted driveways, I mean give me a break mine has some writing on it from the others neighbors kids and it looks fine.

He doesn't even have a burn pile in his backyard. Where does all his debris go?( I think he has a compost pile)

There is only 20 homes in our neighborhood so who is he trying to impress?

He even put a sign up saying "I cut my grass twice weekly"


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 16, 2008)

Update:


He is out right now cutting his grass.


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 16, 2008)

we cut ours that often and it looks great.
maybe he just wants his yard to look really good.


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 16, 2008)

sounds like new hunting property with a bow to me.lol


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 16, 2008)

*My neighbor is SUPER HOT...*

... so I told him to get back inside where it's cool and grab a cold drink.


----------



## PWalls (Jul 16, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> At the very least you should see the glare on a sunny day



Funny.


----------



## jason4445 (Jul 16, 2008)

My neighbor for 35 years cut his grass, and it is a fairly nice sized lawn, twice a week if it needed it or not.  He was 66 when he moved in and was still cutting it twice a week when he was 95.  Nothing in the world he enjoyed more than cutting grass.  More than a few times he told me if he died pushing a mower he would die happy. He use to water and fertilize the heck out of it to make it grow faster so he could cut it more.  After he hit 95 he stopped cutting it himself cause he kept slipping on the upgrade and once nearly got his foot under the mower deck.  He lived to be 100 taking care of himself and getting around fine every day.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 16, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Could be Kool-aid...



Also funny!


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 16, 2008)

well thats what he enjoyed doing.


----------



## PChunter (Jul 16, 2008)

hardy harr harr


----------



## polaris30144 (Jul 16, 2008)

jason4445 said:


> My neighbor for 35 years cut his grass, and it is a fairly nice sized lawn, twice a week if it needed it or not.  He was 66 when he moved in and was still cutting it twice a week when he was 95.  Nothing in the world he enjoyed more than cutting grass.  More than a few times he told me if he died pushing a mower he would die happy. He use to water and fertilize the heck out of it to make it grow faster so he could cut it more.  After he hit 95 he stopped cutting it himself cause he kept slipping on the upgrade and once nearly got his foot under the mower deck.  He lived to be 100 taking care of himself and getting around fine every day.




His name wasn't Forest Gump was it?


----------



## one_shot (Jul 16, 2008)

does he drink ?



buckbacks said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> He is out right now cutting his grass.



My neighbor mows 2 or 3 times a week, he's MUI(mows under the influence)  he leans back to get the last swallow, one day the seat on his mower will break than his neck, he will sue sears & be rich.


----------



## JR (Jul 16, 2008)

This thread is worthless without pictures....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 16, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures....



Why do you like looking at hot, sweaty men? I thought you were just into large women?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 16, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Why do you like looking at hot, sweaty men? I thought you were just into large women?



Shouldn't need any salt...


----------



## JR (Jul 16, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Why do you like looking at hot, sweaty men? I thought you were just into large women?



Oh wait... I didn't see "... him ..."!!!!  I retract my comment!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 16, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh wait... I didn't see "... he ..."!!!!



Dang, Kenny. Just dang!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 16, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh wait... I didn't see "... him ..."!!!!  I retract my comment!



Of course not!

I always wondered about you PSA'ers and now it's clear!


----------



## Buck (Jul 16, 2008)

Kenny, you ain't right...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> Why does he do it? I only cut mine maybe every six weeks.
> I mean come on all he is doing is increasing my property value which means more taxes for me.
> What am I to do?


Throw some roofing tacks out in his yard.That should slow him down alittle


----------



## JR (Jul 16, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Dang, Kenny. Just dang!





Jeff Young said:


> Of course not!
> 
> I always wondered about you PSA'ers and now it's clear!





buck#4 said:


> Kenny, you ain't right...



Wa...waaa...wait.... Now, it's not like _that_!  I promise I didn't read it close enough!  I mean dang!!!   Dutchman and Buck know, right?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 16, 2008)

one_shot said:


> does he drink ?
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor mows 2 or 3 times a week, he's MUI(mows under the influence)  he leans back to get the last swallow, one day the seat on his mower will break than his neck, he will sue sears & be rich.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know much of anything. Just and Jeff and Randy.


----------



## JR (Jul 16, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I don't know much of anything. Just and Jeff and Randy.



But you remember that time with the creole and crawfish????  You know me better than most!!!  Come on man, vouch for me!


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 16, 2008)

ButcherTony said:


> he walks around bearbacked



doin what i might ask? takin out the trash?


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 16, 2008)

243Savage said:


> No, not really.
> 
> That seemed like such a good thread title, I had to post it.



What is she a Caterpillar girl?


----------



## JR (Jul 16, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yeah and seminolehunter lives next door to fulldraw



Now THAT'S funny!!!!  Of course, if he did, he wouldn't have had to send ALL the PM's would he?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2008)

letsemwalk said:


> What is she a Caterpillar girl?



Something like that.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 17, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> Nope, but I bet someone could start a thread about that on here.
> 
> About all the irritating stuff I do is listed in the poll.  I will never forget the first day I went to shoot after they moved in.  I fired about twice and I hear a blood curdling scream across the road (about 300 yards away), "Get inside...Get inside now".  It went on of a couple minutes screaming like she was about to get shot.  City folks.



I voted for the grass. You should shoot more often. Maybe they will all leave and never come back. Ah, peace and quiet at last!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 17, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yeah and seminolehunter lives next door to fulldraw



Not any more. He's en route to Wyomin' to hook up with JDG. 243 is going to introduce them.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbors dont speak english*


----------



## Redbow (Jul 17, 2008)

Sometimes my wife don't either!!!


----------



## mickbear (Jul 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> Are we really neighbors?  You are about a mile from my house.  How far do you have to be before you are not neighbors.
> 
> Oh, BTW, he has never invited me over for a beer either.


i'v called several times but the BUTLER wont  let me talk to randy himself he always tells me MR RANDY is busy right now i'll check his personal servent and make an apointment for him to contact you at a later date.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 17, 2008)

That could be a good thing


----------



## grim (Jul 17, 2008)

Then I wouldnt worry about them telling you to cut your grass, or wash your car.....


----------



## Randy (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll have a talk with him about that.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 17, 2008)

Randy if i were your neighbor I wouldn't  invite you over for a beer either, but I would offer you a coke.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Could be Kool-aid...


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jul 17, 2008)

Did you say Deer John Girl or John Deere Girl?


----------



## win280 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 17, 2008)

My neighbor had a heart attack and died mowing his grass  -- on a riding mower no less.

I learned a valuable lesson.


I had a sign made "Urban Wildlife Preserve", and stuck it in the front yard.  In Athens, that makes it "green" and so the whacko government leaves you alone.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 17, 2008)

i like sweaty women


----------



## merc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbor is threatening to invade*

Russia appears to not like the Country of Georgia...  I hope I leave before it hits the fan.  What do you think I should do?


----------



## sman (Jul 17, 2008)

robertyb said:


> So you are saying that Jim Thompson is a gay muslim terrorist with lots of wives? And he can beat up Fulldraws gay neighbors?



Nope, didn't get to see his face.  I also learned today that my neighbor likes to eat my corn with his fat ugly wife.  I heard them in my garden talking about how they don't like the Country of Georgia or me.  It was hard to understand them because they don't speak english.  I wish these neighbors were like the ones I had growing up, they were the best.


----------



## jneil (Jul 17, 2008)

Back when I lived in the land of white picket fences and an SUV in every driveway I had a neighbor that liked his yard high and tight. If it got longer than 1/2" he was cutting it. As for me, there was a lawnmower somewhere under all the clutter in my garage.


----------



## win280 (Jul 17, 2008)

ask him if he would mind mowing yours.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yeah and seminolehunter lives next door to fulldraw


----------



## Baby Bear (Jul 17, 2008)

Goatwoman said:


> I am enjoying reading the neighbor threads .



me too just not enough time in the day though


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 17, 2008)

Baby Bear said:


> me too just not enough time in the day though



You should hear about our neighbor in the back office at work............. Get to Work....


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 17, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> He keeps walking around buck naked in his own living room... can you believe it? Makes it hard for the rest of us who are trying to use the binoculars for birdwatching!  What should  I do?!??     :huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Get a telescope


----------



## CountryCowboy (Jul 17, 2008)

Once when I was about 6 years old I remember my mama saw the neighbor walkin around stark naked and she started screamin and everyone rushed in to see what was wrong and I didn't understand what was goin on.  When she tells the story she says she fainted from shock but my daddy swears she just exaggeratin to make it a better story  - LOL


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 17, 2008)

You So lucky!


----------



## CountryCowboy (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a neighbor once that did the same thing - twice a week even when I swear it looked like someone had used a #0 clippers on it.  I think some folks do it cause theyre bored or it relaxes them maybe.  I'll stick with my coors light.


----------



## CountryCowboy (Jul 17, 2008)

Yall know something - I'm pretty new to this forum and I'm from Texas - but I been comin back more and more cause yall are just makin me laugh when I read yalls posts on here.  That picture of the two guys in the hottub is HILARIOUS!!!!   oh boy who knew a bunch of peach pickin georgia folks could be so funny...LOL!


----------



## MB1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Haha*



Resica said:


> You looking for birds in his living room??



Ah yes, the infamous wingless livingroom cockatoo...rare bird in these parts, but appearently found often outdoors at nudist camps and Brazilian beaches.

Thats the best Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom intro I could think of.


----------



## bat (Jul 17, 2008)

whoops.... next post!


----------



## bat (Jul 17, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> You So lucky!


Who Dixie Dog???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 17, 2008)

*My Neighbor Has 2 Much Money!*

If shes got the money, I got the honey.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

Push 1 for ENGLISH 

All others hang up


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya need more firepower


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

Sheeep shears should do the trick


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

Check now..... it's faster.they must be out of town


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

well just stoll right over there and get theis straightened out right now


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

Pictures please


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> all my neighbors are 4 legged.
> 
> 
> i had to come back and adjust this one.
> i got way to many turkeys walking around to say they are all 4 legged



Best kind to have


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

packrat said:


> I Love Vegetarians, Less Competition For The Last Porkchop.



No truer words could be spoke


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

Bet ya ain't got a big tick problem then


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

I like to thank the guy that ran off with my first wife .....poor  guy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

Does it stink yet ? If not a few more days and the neighbor should leave


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Let Her1911 bake 'em some blue brownies and they'll drop where they're standing and won't bother you temporarily.



Oh yea and iffin that don't work Tbug needs more target practice or so I hear


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm goin fishin tomorrow


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

Can't see my neighbor and it's great


----------



## magnumrecovery (Jul 17, 2008)

I cant pay my nieghbor to take mine....


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbor thinks I dont like his corn*

and calls me a snob


----------



## germag (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbor found a half-dead kid in his yard this morning...*

It's true. He walked out back and found one of the neighborhood teenaged kids beaten almost to death in his back yard. He was almost completely unrecognizeable. He's either 17 or 18 years old.

Now, this kid is a J.D. with a capital J.D......he's a little worthless dopehead punk, burglar, dope dealer, and thief....and I can certainly understand with his little smart mouth how he could make somebody beat the devil out of him....but still. Not saying it's right to tune him up like that....it's just that knowing him, I can certainly understand that he could bring that down on himself. That's gotta be a shock to find, though.....


----------



## sman (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe this will set him straight.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I to am not saying its right but sometimes it takes being beaten within an inch of your life to wake up and smell the roses hopefully this'll do it for him


----------



## germag (Jul 17, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking....assuming he makes it. Apparently he was in pretty bad shape.


----------



## sman (Jul 17, 2008)

In all of you time here, have you ever seen a more popular topic?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, then some of the "neighbors"  here at Woody's are doing a real fine job of showing that they never had one.
> 
> Personally, I did like the idea of at least "thinking" that everyone here, my little family away from family, had a bit higher IQ than a pumpkin vine.   Why'd yall have to go and disrupt my little fantasy world.
> 
> ...





Yep that's me


----------



## BPR (Jul 17, 2008)

Good thing that the grass had been cut.  Otherwise they might not have ever found the kid.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 17, 2008)

BPR said:


> Good thing that the grass had been cut.  Otherwise they might not have ever found the kid.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tune-ups usually make cars run better...


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry Dixie, Ill close the blinds from now on


----------



## rayjay (Jul 17, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Tune-ups usually make cars run better...



But sometimes you have to give them a good kick


----------



## RepeatDefender (Jul 17, 2008)

rayjay said:


> But sometimes you have to give them a good kick



Or hit 'em with a limb off a pine tree


----------



## grim (Jul 17, 2008)

rayjay said:


> But sometimes you have to give them a good kick



We call that percusive maintenance.


----------



## How2fish (Jul 17, 2008)

jerseycat9 said:


> Well I to am not saying its right but sometimes it takes being beaten within an inch of your life to wake up and smell the roses hopefully this'll do it for him



I can think of a beating I took once...that saved me a LOT of other beatings later....


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 17, 2008)

How2fish said:


> I can think of a beating I took once...that saved me a LOT of other beatings later....



Funny how that works...


----------



## uga_fan (Jul 17, 2008)

hate it for him, but did anyone else read this and think of Chris Tucker (a.k.a-Smokey) in Friday.  " You just got knocked the....."


----------



## rayjay (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is the real question:

Did the neighbor report it or is the kid still laying out there ?


----------



## robertyb (Jul 17, 2008)

Could it be because he is correct?


----------



## germag (Jul 17, 2008)

rayjay said:


> Here is the real question:
> 
> Did the neighbor report it or is the kid still laying out there ?



Oh! Shoot!!! Yeah....I forgot about that!!! We better call somebody, huh? 



Just kidding. Yeah, he dialed 911. There was police cars and and ambulance here in less that 5 minutes I think.


----------



## whitworth (Jul 17, 2008)

*Cause maybe its a hunting neighbor*

and most of the deer are visiting his corn and putting your trail cam into early retirement.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 17, 2008)

bilgerat said:


> sorry Dixie, Ill close the blinds from now on



Flasher!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 17, 2008)

*My Neighbors are*

Pretty good folks that mind there own business, cut their yards, wash their own cars and try to watch after stray kids and animals in the neighborhood. Is something wrong here?


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Jul 17, 2008)

CountryCowboy said:


> I'll stick with my coors light.



I cut my grass twice a week drinking bud light.  I think my neighbors dont like me leaving the beer cans laying in the yard till the next morning though.


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbor drinks all my beer!!!!*

Thats ok, at least shes good lookin.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jul 17, 2008)

amen!


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Jul 17, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> but does she get drunk and wild?



sometimes


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 17, 2008)

Well....I'm not hungry anymore.............


----------



## BKA (Jul 17, 2008)

I think she's lost some weight since the last time I''ve seen her....


----------



## Swede (Jul 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> I think she's lost some weight since the last time I''ve seen her....



Dangit BKA you beat me to it.

It goes like this.


She looks good since the dramatic weight loss.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 17, 2008)

naa.  He's just mad because my BASS mailbox is 42"


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jul 17, 2008)

I hate it when people talk about my sister.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbors killed my horse*

I couldn't believe it.  I walked outside and there laid Buttercup!  They beat her to death!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2008)

merc123 said:


> I couldn't believe it.  I walked outside and there laid Buttercup!  They beat her to death!



Now Merc, please say you're kidding, don't go kiddin about horses on here, not like that, say it ain't so, I'll haint you if'n you don't fess up, now, you here me, boy?!?!!


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 17, 2008)

*I Knew It*

I knew it would happen......... my good-humored post has been removed..........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> I knew it would happen......... my good-humored post has been removed..........




    

you shoulda known that was gonna happen, kenny got banded for less than that (sorta)


----------



## Pure Country (Jul 17, 2008)

*cutting the grass*

My Pa-n-law just doesn't cut his at all. He got sick a few years back and I went down to help him out and cut the grass. I ran over his well casing because I didn't know the well was there. Never saw it. My youngest daughter can't go far when we visit or she will get lost in the tall grass. My Pa-n-law just has little trails around the yard. He says if he cuts it that it will die


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2008)

Two guys spot a bunch of geese landing on a farmer pond so they drive up to ask for permission.

The driver gets out and goes up to talk with the man. He says "No problem but could you do me a favor? That old horse up by the gate is 30 years old and I've had him since he was a colt. Well now I need to put him down but I just can't bring myself to do it, would you mind? I'll take care of burin him." 

The guys says sure but on the way back to the truck he decided to have a little fun with his bud. As they leave he tell his friend that old guy wouldn't let them hunt so he was going to get even. He slams on the brakes grabs his pistol and shoots the horse "That'll teach him...."just at the same time he hears another shot . "What the heck?" 

His bud looks at him and goes "That'll teach him real well I shot his bull also ."


----------



## merc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't get the punchline?


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 17, 2008)

it's okay  merc...you'll have to hear the Jerry Clower version...it'll make sense then...


----------



## Throwback (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't post when you're drinking..

T


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2008)

I like how he describes this area as "Ritzy"...


----------



## j_seph (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbor got my girlfriend pregnant*

Now he's threating to tell my wife


----------



## packrat (Jul 17, 2008)

*tried*



Redbow said:


> Just give that Ohio tree hugger a couple good eggs or a good ole country chicken and he will get a few of his own!!



DONE TRIED, TOFU-MUNCHERS WON'T EVEN EAT EGGS, CHEESE, OR DRINK MILK. FULL-BLOODED TREE-HUGGING IDIOTS.


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2008)

oh dang!  but really dude, Does he keep his grass cut or not?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Buck#4, I've got the wine, you got the cheese.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 17, 2008)

I heard he had a dirty car too...


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 17, 2008)

tell your wife?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbor is a sex offender*

Or so says the link in that sex offender thread.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 17, 2008)

You peekin out the blinds?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope, but the scattergun is loaded.


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> You peekin out the blinds?



He's got himself a chair pulled up "peeking" out those blnds, I bet...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 17, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> He's got himself a chair pulled up "peeking" out those blnds, I bet...



He is birdwatching.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 17, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Nope, but the scattergun is loaded.



He don't wanna get shot...


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2008)

Patriot44 said:


> Hey Buck#4, I've got the wine, you got the cheese.



 

Reminds me of the time I went to buy my car tags at the courthouse.  I told the lady my address and she said, "Oh, you live out there where the rich people live."  

I said, "No M'am, they must live down the road."


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 17, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Nope, but the scattergun is loaded.



Good thing Dutch, Lord help us all if we were planning on using our bows to defend ourselves.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 17, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Nope, but the scattergun is loaded.



You should be  "Bow" only...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 17, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Or so says the link in that sex offender thread.



Cool!
What's she look like?
Please let her be one of those hot blond high school teachers.


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Good thing Dutch, Lord help us all if we were planning on using our bows to defend ourselves.



That is pretty scary, cause I've seen Dutch shoot a bow....


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 17, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Reminds me of the time I went to buy my car tags at the courthouse.  I told the lady my address and she said, "Oh, you live out there where the rich people live."
> 
> I said, "No M'am, they must live down the road."



Thats funny

I remember walking to Grogans Gro and geting a coke when I was a kid.  Where the Wachovia at the Crossroads is at now, was the place of an old farm house my mother and father rented and brought me home from Kennestone.  

Man the memories

AND NOW, it's all Hillbillies living here!  I'm mad


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 17, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Cool!
> What's she look like?
> Please let her be one of those hot blond high school teachers.



You ever seen dutch? It ain't gonna happen...



buck#4 said:


> That is pretty scary, cause I've seen Dutch shoot a bow....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 17, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> You should be  "Bow" only...



For a sex offender, I'd betcha I could part his mustache with one of those Magnus 4 blades I've got. I can't hit paper for nothing, but I'd like to see what I could do shooting at a sex offender.

The truth is, there are about 5 of those buzzards living on or just off the main road. Thankfully, none in the sub-division.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 17, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> That is pretty scary, cause I've seen Dutch shoot a bow....



At least I ain't scared to shoot off my knuckle with a stick bow. What'd you shoot, maybe two arrows?


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2008)

dutchman said:


> At least I ain't scared to shoot off my knuckle with a stick bow. What'd you shoot, maybe two arrows?



  I had to get back to catching 'another' fish.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 17, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures....



Well ok if you say so...her ya go Kennyjr, meet Alberto.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbor got my girlfriend pregnant*



j_seph said:


> Now he's threating to tell my wife



Quick, go tell your wife you're in love with another man.
When she finds out you really have a girlfriend she'll be relieved


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2008)

Patriot44 said:


> Thats funny
> 
> I remember walking to Grogans Gro and geting a coke when I was a kid.  Where the Wachovia at the Crossroads is at now, was the place of an old farm house my mother and father rented and brought me home from Kennestone.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but those "hillbillies" gots money...


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Quick, go tell your wife you're in love with another man.
> When she finds out you really have a girlfriend she'll be relieved



You sound experienced...


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 17, 2008)

Its a scary sight,she has hairy toes too


----------



## BKA (Jul 17, 2008)

Go cut his grass.....


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 17, 2008)

My neighbors banded me from coming over,should that be another thread?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 17, 2008)

It's true!  I happened to be driving by Merc's house and was able to snap this picture!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 17, 2008)

You guys have waaayyyy to much time on your hands....

Maybe get yourself a girlfriend...Or....well nevermind !!!!


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Patriot, speaking of Grogan...  Go to this website and enter our zip code.  Notice the sex offender listed at crossroads...  Scary...

http://www.familywatchdog.us/


----------



## robertyb (Jul 17, 2008)

Get his wife pregnant, that will teach him!


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 17, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Get his wife pregnant, that will teach him!



2 wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know him and the story behind it.  He used to be the sheriff.  His father, "old man grogan" helped me skin my first deer.  

Yea, he's also a scam artist.  Scum bag.  


BTW, I haven't even opened the link


----------



## cape buffalo (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh that was your girlfriend? Im sorry


----------



## j_seph (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbor supports OBAMA*

oops, wrong forum


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 17, 2008)

he should have followed the rules of gravity.
(knocked up)


----------



## j_seph (Jul 17, 2008)

whitetail3 said:


> he should have followed the rules of gravity.
> (knocked up)


Now thats funny and I don't care who you are


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 17, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Now thats funny and I don't care who you are



ha i thought so.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 17, 2008)

j_seph said:


> oops, wrong forum


 

You're ok...


best 'neighbor' thread yet !!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 17, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Yeah, but those "hillbillies" gots money...



Hey now, I know where you live, OR at least the subdivision.  

If I am a hillbilly, so are you.  

Oh crap......I did mary a woman from WV

Dear lord I am hosed......


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 17, 2008)

7Mag Hunter said:


> You guys have waaayyyy to much time on your hands....
> 
> Maybe get yourself a girlfriend...Or....well nevermind !!!!



we post these so we can get away from them!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2008)

*My neighbor has some good jokes.....*

what do you call 2 mexicans playing basketball?












Juan on Juan.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2008)

What's the difference between a harley and a hoover?









The position of the dirtbag....


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2008)

Why does OJ Simpson want to move to West Virginia?



Everyone there has the same DNA.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2008)

What's the difference between a southern zoo and a northern zoo?






A southern zoo has the description of the animal on the front of the cage along with................"a recipe"


----------



## Baby Bear (Jul 17, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> What's the difference between a southern zoo and a northern zoo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teethdoc (Jul 17, 2008)

*End the Neighbor Jokes?*

Can the mods start deleting the neighbor threads.  I hate having to scroll through them to read the real threads.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 17, 2008)

the real thread are in the on topic forum


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2008)

here is the link to the first one if that is what you are after.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=216487


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah they are annoying and not close to being funny, but they are also better than fighting about who's daddy is bigger


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2008)

c'mon I've had more laughs in the last few days than in a while on here.


----------



## jettman96 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to agree... Please make the bad man STOP!!!  
I know it's all in good fun.  But, the horse is dead and all the meat has rotted from its bones.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 17, 2008)

dont have any issues with them. I just filter till find something I like.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 17, 2008)

Does he have one of these in his window?


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 17, 2008)

teethdoc said:


> Can the mods start deleting the neighbor threads.  I hate having to scroll through them to read the real threads.



What he said.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 17, 2008)

whitetail3 said:


> 2 wrongs dont make a right.



but it can make it fun


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 17, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> but it can make it fun



what kind?


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 17, 2008)

Around the Campfire: 
This is the place for Spit and Whittle subjects. Put it here if you can't find a Forum for what you're wanting to discuss. Works great for idle chit chat type posts that have no relevance or meaning 



Maybe not funny to everyone, and it has been run into the ground, but it looks like a lot of folks ran with the concept and have been getting some laughs from it.   

It's better than arguing about shooting dogs, baiting, etc.  That usually results in forum membership being culled.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Around the Campfire:
> This is the place for Spit and Whittle subjects. Put it here if you can't find a Forum for what you're wanting to discuss. Works great for idle chit chat type posts that have no relevance or meaning
> 
> 
> ...



Once again Mr. .243 has impressed me with his great knowledge and insight.................. you go boy!


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 18, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Around the Campfire:
> This is the place for Spit and Whittle subjects. Put it here if you can't find a Forum for what you're wanting to discuss. Works great for idle chit chat type posts that have no relevance or meaning
> 
> 
> ...




true


----------



## Buck (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeap, theyâ€™re old news, but Iâ€™ve been around long enough to know that "given time they too shall pass.â€�   

Meanwhile, I think Iâ€™ll just sit here SILENT, sift, spit and whittle thru trends such as this like I have the past 2 ½ yearsâ€¦


----------



## Swede (Jul 18, 2008)

teethdoc said:


> Can the mods start deleting the neighbor threads.  I hate having to scroll through them to read the real threads.



Whiner!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 18, 2008)

Patriot44 said:


> naa.  He's just mad because my BASS mailbox is 42"



WHERE IS IT?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 18, 2008)

Come on man you know the type of people i am talking about.There are always exceptions.......and who still drinks whine with cheese,i prefer BUD LIGHT.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 18, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Whiner!


----------



## Buck (Jul 18, 2008)

DROPPINEM said:


> Come on man you know the type of people i am talking about.There are always exceptions.......and who still drinks whine with cheese,i prefer BUD LIGHT.



You must be a good fella then...    

Now, if you'd just mow the corn down in your front yard and loose that silly mailbox you may fit in with the rest of "rich hillbillies" in the area...  Do you think this is Cherokee County or something???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> dont have any issues with them. I just filter till find something I like.





x2!


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 18, 2008)

Kebo said:


> x2!



where you been hiding, dont say work


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 18, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Around the Campfire:
> This is the place for Spit and Whittle subjects. Put it here if you can't find a Forum for what you're wanting to discuss. Works great for idle chit chat type posts that have no relevance or meaning
> 
> 
> ...



oh, btw, did I mention my new neighbor is a Dentist?


----------



## teethdoc (Jul 18, 2008)

I know that change is inevitable, but I think I have a pretty good idea why the old guys that used to contribute an amount of knowledge beyond what you could get in any other venue are no longer posting here.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 18, 2008)

bump...


yall enjoy the neighbors...all of them


----------



## Swede (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow! Now that's just confusing


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 18, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> bump...
> 
> 
> yall enjoy the neighbors...all of them



well theres goes the neighborhood

Seriously, I know what folks are saying, its old and run its course, but it does help to filter and read what strikes your attention. Theres tons of threads I never open and tons of post I think are useless and never read, but somebody does.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in another country...  I can't handle the one I have in the states...much less another one over here.  These 1,000 mile long distance relationships never last


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 18, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> well theres goes the neighborhood
> 
> Seriously, I know what folks are saying, its old and run its course, but it does help to filter and read what strikes your attention. Theres tons of threads I never open and tons of post I think are useless and never read, but somebody does.



I thought yall would appreciate the ease of use


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 18, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I thought yall would appreciate the ease of use



I dont like it when you lump us


----------



## Buck (Jul 18, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I thought yall would appreciate the ease of use



  
That’s consolidation at its finest right there, Jim...  Great work!!!


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 18, 2008)

merc123 said:


> I'm in another country...  I can't handle the one I have in the states...much less another one over here.  These 1,000 mile long distance relationships never last



are you sure you posted in the right thread?

I think your suppose to be in the spiritual forum in the debate about more than one wife


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 18, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> I dont like it when you lump us



kinda like crab meat huh?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 18, 2008)

teethdoc said:


> Can the mods start deleting the neighbor threads.  I hate having to scroll through them to read the real threads.



Crybaby.



Jim Thompson said:


> yeah they are annoying and not close to being funny, but they are also better than fighting about who's daddy is bigger





Jim Thompson said:


> bump...
> 
> 
> yall enjoy the neighbors...all of them




Nazi!


----------



## Buck (Jul 18, 2008)

*JT's consolidation thread...*



dutchman said:


> Crybaby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You had to be scratching your head trying to figure this thread...  

You nailed it though...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 18, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> You nailed it though...



Just calling 'em like they is.


----------



## widgethead (Jul 18, 2008)

I told my neighbor her grass needed cut once. I was told that since I thought that, I could cut it. My neighbor is my Grandmother.


----------



## little rascal (Jul 18, 2008)

*Ok, I'll play...My neighbor*

is covered in Tattoo's and she frequents her back patio in the birthday attire!!! What does one do???


----------



## GAX (Jul 18, 2008)

little rascal said:


> is covered in Tattoo's and she frequents her back patio in the birthday attire!!! What does one do???



Didnt think it would merge with another thread did ya?


----------



## JR (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks like it's about that time of year again... Your neighbor get a lawn mower yet?


----------



## Turkeypaw (May 11, 2009)

Cut your grass folks. If you don't you could get the swine flu.


----------



## GAX (May 11, 2009)




----------



## holton27596 (May 11, 2009)

The covenants in our subdivision end in 5 years, then the folks can vote on a HOA. Im looking forward to that, as it takes 100% and there will NEVER be a HOA while I live there.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 11, 2009)

My neighbor is a whiner.


----------



## satchmo (May 11, 2009)

How about a midnight "roundup".


----------



## walton fire (May 11, 2009)

If you are so worried about it i am sure he would not mind if you cut it for free!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 5, 2010)

If id rain, Id have some grass to mow...


----------



## sogafishin (Aug 5, 2010)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> how about you dont worry about your neighbors yard.



Thats what I think  I could care less if my neighbors yard is mowed   it not mine.


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 5, 2010)

Im mad cause my neighbor quit laying out on her deck when she saw me with binoculars today


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Im mad cause my neighbor quit laying out on her deck when she saw me with binoculars today



Cover and concealment bro....


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cover and concealment bro....



Hard to stalk in current condition....


----------



## F14Gunner (Aug 5, 2010)

12mcrebel said:


> get some water ballons and fill them with some used motor oil.
> throw them all over the yard...
> wait a couple of days..
> no grass to be seen
> ...


Round-up works wonders as well. alttle more expensive though.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cover and concealment bro....


----------



## packrat (Aug 5, 2010)

*Hmmm*



wickedjester said:


> Hard to stalk in current condition....



How bout tomorrow morn I throw my ghillie suit over you at the tree line. I'll come back tomorrow evening and help you back in. What kinda Lil Debbies you want for a snack?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hard to stalk in current condition....



make small movements with the breeze so your movement through the bushes is covered....and try not to drool too much


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 5, 2010)

sogafishin said:


> Thats what I think  I could care less if my neighbors yard is mowed   it not mine.



exacly


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess a lot of people who worry about the grass in the neighbors yard probably gripe about firewood stacked on the porch.My neighbor gripes about mine all the time but I could care less.He is an orgamic farmer and they spread paper and cardboard boxes all over their field and they want to gripe about my grass and wood.lol


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 6, 2010)

packrat said:


> How bout tomorrow morn I throw my ghillie suit over you at the tree line. I'll come back tomorrow evening and help you back in. What kinda Lil Debbies you want for a snack?



That will work.She usually comes out about 9 each morning.

Im partial to Zebra Cakes myself.If there is any other little debbie snacks around Sultan will sniff em out like a bloodhound.Thats a chance im not willing to take.


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 6, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> make small movements with the breeze so your movement through the bushes is covered....and try not to drool too much



Hard to do Bro in my condition.

Drool is gonna happen.Text inbound with pic


----------



## GThunter5 (Aug 6, 2010)

We dont have an HOA so I park my boat in the driveway.  New to the neighborhood, im sure they love us!


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hard to stalk in current condition....



trail cams?


----------

